# XC und AM Schaltauge zu schwach ???



## RICO (29. November 2009)

Seit letzten September fahre ich auf meinen Touren ein Nerve XC der neuen Generation mit dem Schaltauge Nr. 16 was ja auch beim AM zum Einsatz kommt. In dieser kurzen Zeit sind mir jetzt schon 2 Schaltaugen abgerissen. Beim ersten bin ich auf meiner Tour in Regen gekommen die Kette hat Matsch abbekommen und lief etwas schwerer und schon war das Schaltauge ab. Heute war es nasses Laub dass sich im Kettenlauf verfangen hatte, direkt wieder abgebrochen. Kein Sturz kein Ast, einfach ab. So macht das keinen Spaß.

Ich bin das Vorgänger Nerve XC  4 Jahre gefahren, hatte mit diesem keine Probleme mit dem Schaltauge. Obwohl ich auch beim Schaltauge Nr.12 schon der Meinung war, dass dies zu schwach war, weil ich so viele Abbrüche  bei Mitfahrern nur mit Canyon Bikes erlebt habe. 

Meine Meinung ist, dass das Schaltauge Nr.16 für den Einsatszweck zu schwach ist, vor allem weil durch die schwächste Stelle auch noch eine Befestigungsschraube geht. Da das Schaltauge ja noch mit der Nabenachse befestigt ist, könnte es sicher etwas stabiler ausfallen.


Es wäre schön, wenn Jemand von Canyon hier mal zu der Problematik Stellung nimmt. Vielleicht kann man die Schaltaugen ja noch verbessern. 

Oder soll man sich selber Eins feilen, wie es Stuntzi gerade im Heraklix Thread demonstriert hat?

Ansonsten kann ich jedem XC oder AM Fahrer nur raten, Ersatzschaltauge mit auf Tour nehmen, oder bei schlechten Bedingungen besser ein anderes Bike nehmen. 

Gruß RICO


----------



## tane (29. November 2009)

...na du mußt rumreißen...
mein am hat nach 3200km noch das erste schaltauge, ich achte aber darauf in technisch schwierigen abschnitten die kette am 2.größten ritzel (hinten) zu haben um das risiko mit dem schaltwerk hängenzubleiben gering zu halten. & net vergessen: schaltauge ist eine sollbruchstelle! laß dir eins aus werkzeugstahl fräsen & du wirst sicher bald den sinn der weichen aluschaltaugen erkennen (wennst nämlich a neue schwinge oder mindestens a schaltwerk brauchst...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RICO (30. November 2009)

rumreißen, was fürn Quatsch!
Ich bike seit 20 Jahren ohne das mir irgent etwas am Rahmen gebrochen ist. Der Schaden ist sicher größer wenn das Schaltwerk ganz abreißt als wenn sich das Schaltauge nur verbiegt. Ich höre sicher sofort auf zu treten wenn sich die kette verklemmt, aber hier war nichts zu spüren, direkt ab.
3 meiner Schwäger alle Biker und Maschienenbau Ings. sagen einstimmig, Konstruktionsfehler!
Es gibt ja sogar Leute hier im Forum, wo das Schaltauge schon im Transportkarton auf dem Weg zu ihnen abgebrochen ist.
Gruß RICO


----------



## dasLasso (30. November 2009)

.. hi, wo gibt es denn das passende Schaltauge zu kaufen, bzw. besser gesagt, wie lautet die genaue Handels-/ Typen-beziechnung?


----------



## Mudge (30. November 2009)

dasLasso schrieb:


> .. hi, wo gibt es denn das passende Schaltauge zu kaufen, bzw. besser gesagt, wie lautet die genaue Handels-/ Typen-beziechnung?


 
Nur über Canyon direkt. Zu finden unter der Zubehör Liste... Die Bezeichnung steht entweder auf deinem alten Schaltauge oder eben auf der Canyon-HP.

5,90 Euro Versand für einen Deutsche Post-Maxibrief mit 2,20. Hab mich schon bei Canyon bzgl. der hohen Versandkosten beschwert, bisher aber noch keine Rückmeldung erhalten.

Seit Mai musste an meinem AM 2 Schaltaugen dran glauben. Da war ich aber selbst schuld dran


----------



## dasLasso (30. November 2009)

@Mudge: Thx!!

http://www.canyon.com/zubehoer/artikel.html?ac=Z08_02


----------



## chaz (30. November 2009)

RICO schrieb:


> 3 meiner Schwäger alle Biker und Maschienenbau Ings. sagen einstimmig, Konstruktionsfehler!


Ja dann muss es wohl so sein! Gut, dass alle anderen keine Ahnung haben.


----------



## Cortezsi (30. November 2009)

chaz schrieb:


> Ja dann muss es wohl so sein! Gut, dass alle anderen keine Ahnung haben.



Solche Posts verhindern sinnvolle Diskussionen - völlig nutzlos.


----------



## chaz (30. November 2009)

Wenn die Schaltaugen (fast) überall halten und nur bei weniger zerbröseln, was muss man darüber diskutieren?


----------



## Cortezsi (30. November 2009)

chaz schrieb:


> Wenn die Schaltaugen (fast) überall halten und nur bei weniger zerbröseln


Woher willst Du das so genau wissen? Also...


----------



## chaz (30. November 2009)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Woher willst Du das so genau wissen? Also...


Klugsch.... Woher willst du das Gegenteil wissen? Also...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon_Support (30. November 2009)

Hallo,

uns ist nichts bekannt, dass unsere Schaltaugen übermäßig oft abbrechen, noch, dass diese ohne äußere Einwirkungen zu Bruch gehen.
Wie schon geschrieben wurde, haben unsere Schaltaugen eine Sollbruchstelle, die bei Gewalteinwirkung genau an dieser Stelle brechen sollen, um zu verhindern, das andere Anbauteile (Schaltwerk) beschädigt werden.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Robert Brückner
Canyon Bicycles


----------



## RICO (30. November 2009)

Lieber Herr Brückner,

meine Erfahrung ist sicher nicht Repräsentativ aber in den Jahren die ich als Bike Guide gearbeitet habe, hatte ich doch häufiger bei Canyon Bikes mit den Schaltaugen zu tun. Das 12er war ja auch bei einigen anderen Herstellern verbaut, so dass fast jeder Radladen Ersatz hatte.  Dies verbog sich leicht brach aber selten, elementare Schäden an Anbauteilen habe ich nie gesehen.
Meine 16er Schaltaugen sind mir beim bergauffahren abgebrochen, ich konnte sofort stehenbleiben. Ich möchte sowas nicht auf einer schnellen Abfahrt erleben, wenn das lose baumelnde Schaltwerk sich in die Speichen hängt und alles blockiert oder zerschreddert. Diese zu weiche Sollbruchstelle wird dann nämlich zum Sicherheitsrisiko für den Fahrer.
Ich kann Sie nur bitten diese Konstruktion noch mal in Ihrer Entwicklungsabteilung zu überdenken!

Gruß RICO


----------



## Cortezsi (30. November 2009)

chaz schrieb:


> Klugsch.... Woher willst du das Gegenteil wissen? Also...



Ähm, den gebe ich gerne zurück, da ich mir nicht anmaßte überhaupt was zu wissen oder wo habe ich behauptet, daß Gegenteil zu wissen?
Also...


----------



## chaz (30. November 2009)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> da ich mir nicht anmaßte überhaupt was zu wissen...


Nichts wissen macht auch nichts.


----------



## mirobiker (30. November 2009)

*3 "meiner Schwäger alle Biker und Maschienenbau Ings. sagen einstimmig, Konstruktionsfehler!"
*
Wenn die es so drauf haben, warum konstruieren sie dir kein neus Schaltauge? Für eine Ingenör ist doch nix zu schwör  
Aber im Ernst; evtl. hilft dir das weiter www.schaltauge de

oder wirklich selbst was bauen. Ich kenen auch einen Maschinenbauer (leider kein Ing.) aber der kann schon recht viel nachbauen - evtl einfach mal eine andere Legierung versuchen... oder ein zehntel mehr Mat. an der richtigen Stelle - soviele Luft ist da schon bei einem Schaltauge.


----------



## Mudge (30. November 2009)

RICO schrieb:


> Lieber Herr Brückner,
> 
> meine Erfahrung ist sicher nicht Repräsentativ aber in den Jahren die ich als Bike Guide gearbeitet habe, hatte ich doch häufiger bei Canyon Bikes mit den Schaltaugen zu tun. Das 12er war ja auch bei einigen anderen Herstellern verbaut, so dass fast jeder Radladen Ersatz hatte. Dies verbog sich leicht brach aber selten, elementare Schäden an Anbauteilen habe ich nie gesehen.
> Meine 16er Schaltaugen sind mir beim bergauffahren abgebrochen, ich konnte sofort stehenbleiben. Ich möchte sowas nicht auf einer schnellen Abfahrt erleben, wenn das lose baumelnde Schaltwerk sich in die Speichen hängt und alles blockiert oder zerschreddert. Diese zu weiche Sollbruchstelle wird dann nämlich zum Sicherheitsrisiko für den Fahrer.
> ...


 
Genau das ist mir beim 2. Bruch passiert. Hatte mit etwas höherer Geschwindigkeit einen Ast gestreift...zack...kurzer Schlag und das Schaltwerk hing in den Speichen. Habs schnell realisiert und hinten die Bremse blockiert. Somit noch Schlimmeres verhindert. Der Arm wo die Leitröllchen drin sind, war verbogen, 4 Speichen hats penetriert und die Schaltzughülle zerfetzt. Konnte aber daheim alles wieder richten, Glück gehabt.

Sollbruch-Stelle hin oder her, lieber soll sich das Schaltauge verbiegen bevor mir bei voller Fahrt das Schaltwerk nochmal in die Speichen gelangt. Von mir aus kann auch das Schaltwerk den Schaden abbekommen. Bei mir geht nämlich Mensch vor Material. 
Und außerdem: XT-Shadow bekomm ich neu bei bike-comp. für 40 Öcken, Schaltauge kost bei Canyon 17+5,90 . Und wenns Schaltwerk einmal ab ist, lässt sichs ohne Kettennieter auch nicht mehr gscheit weiterfahren (nichtmal mehr bergab).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tane (30. November 2009)

also zusammenfassung.
1. scio me nihil scire!
2. schon ein rechter aggressionlevel bei manchen hier...
3. schaltaugen aus hochfesten stählen müsen her
4. perfection is unattainable


----------



## cxfahrer (30. November 2009)

RICO hat recht. 

IMHO ist da die falsche Legierung gewählt.


----------



## xc9 (30. November 2009)

Hab auf zwei canyons von 2005 ca.35.000 km- ein neues schaltauge da total verbogen ,aber nicht abgerissen.
Jetzt auf einem xc 6 2009 ca.2000km-heute 3.Schaltauge defekt,alle abgerissen.
Grüsse


----------



## RICO (1. Dezember 2009)

mirobiker schrieb:


> *3 "meiner Schwäger alle Biker und Maschienenbau Ings. sagen einstimmig, Konstruktionsfehler!"
> *
> Wenn die es so drauf haben, warum konstruieren sie dir kein neus Schaltauge? Für eine Ingenör ist doch nix zu schwör
> Aber im Ernst; evtl. hilft dir das weiter www.schaltauge de
> ...



Ich bin da dran 

Gruß RICO


----------



## xtrail (1. Dezember 2009)

Hmm, hat ich wohl Glück bisher?

Zweimal das selbe Schaltauge bis in die Speichen verbogen. Einmal in einer heftigen Spurrille und ein anderes Mal langgemacht mit Bodenprobe. 
Habe das Schaltauge jeweils mit einem Inbus gerade gebogen, das ich wieder schalten kann, es war jedoch nur angerissen.

Verstehe jetzt nicht ganz warum da was neu konstruiert werden muß.
Bei welchen auftretenden Kräften muß es denn brechen?

Gruß


----------



## Mudge (1. Dezember 2009)

xtrail schrieb:


> Hmm, hat ich wohl Glück bisher?
> 
> Zweimal das selbe Schaltauge bis in die Speichen verbogen. Einmal in einer heftigen Spurrille und ein anderes Mal langgemacht mit Bodenprobe.
> Habe das Schaltauge jeweils mit einem Inbus gerade gebogen, das ich wieder schalten kann, es war jedoch nur angerissen.
> ...


 
Reden wir vom gleichen Schaltauge? Hier gehts ja ums Canyon no. 16 und dass lässt sich keinen 1/10 mm verbiegen, ohne dass es bricht.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (1. Dezember 2009)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> ...
> Wie schon geschrieben wurde, haben unsere Schaltaugen eine Sollbruchstelle, die bei Gewalteinwirkung genau an dieser Stelle brechen sollen, um zu verhindern, das andere Anbauteile (Schaltwerk) beschädigt werden.
> ....


Eine anscheinend zu schwach dimensionierte Sollbruchstelle gehört da nicht hin, meiner Meinung nach! Verläßliche Zahlen über die Ersatzteilnachfrage hat allerdings nur canyon; ich gehe von einer Reaktion/Änderung aus, falls eine Bruchhäufung vorliegen sollte...
LG, G-K-R


----------



## xtrail (1. Dezember 2009)

Mudge schrieb:


> Reden wir vom gleichen Schaltauge? Hier gehts ja ums Canyon no. 16 und dass lässt sich keinen 1/10 mm verbiegen, ohne dass es bricht.



Ja, Nummer 16 und ja, es geht ohne zu brechen.
Guckst Du.







Gruß


----------



## RICO (1. Dezember 2009)

Merkwürdig, sind da verschiedene Materialien im Umlauf ???


----------



## Mudge (1. Dezember 2009)

also das auge besteht aus dem gleichen material wie mein point-kettennieter und der ist beim ersten versuch, die niete rauszudrücken, ebenfalls gebrochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasLasso (1. Dezember 2009)

..genau so sieht meins auch aus (farblich), aus dem 2010er modell. falls je einer ne härtere version in aufrtrag gibt, bitte eins für mich mit in auftrag geben! ersatz für'n kofferraum


----------



## dasLasso (1. Dezember 2009)

.. sorry PC streikt ...


----------



## Mr.Spades (4. Dezember 2009)

Ja wenn einer ne Möglichkeit findet was biegungsfreudigeres und weniger bruchanfälliges zu konstruieren... Bei dem bestell ich ebenfalls schonmal vor!

Rad umgefalln im Stand! --> Bruch


----------



## Paskull (5. Dezember 2009)

Habe mein AM auch erst seit September und auch schon 2 Schaltaugen kaputt.
Eines nach Bodenkontakt (allerding weicher Matsch), das andere beim Bergauffahren verbogen.
Allerdings beide auch nur einen Riss und nicht gebrochen.

Habe nun den Tip bekommen das es daran zu liegen scheint das das x9 schaltwerk sehr weit raussteht.
Ein Mitfaher hat die Schaltung gegen eine XT Shadow getauscht und seit dem keine Probleme mehr.

Auf Dauer auf jedenfall günstiger als 1 Schaltauge pro Monat.


----------



## Markusso (5. Dezember 2009)

Sachen macht Ihr... Hab noch nie n Schaltwerk oder ein Schaltauge geknackt, trotz vieler netter Stürze, und ohne Shadow...


----------



## RICO (5. Dezember 2009)

Markusso schrieb:


> Sachen macht Ihr... Hab noch nie n Schaltwerk oder ein Schaltauge geknackt, trotz vieler netter Stürze, und ohne Shadow...


Hab ich auch 20 Jahre gesagt, bis ich das neue Nerve XC hatte !
Übrigens mit XT Shadow Schaltwerk, daran liegts nicht.
RICO


----------



## tane (5. Dezember 2009)

übrigens ist die ganze schaltungstechnologie samt den schaltaugen direkt aus der steinzeit. ich weiß zwar keine alternative (kommts mir bitte net mit rohloff um  1000.- [& dann erst noch einen kettenspanner am schaltaug wenns ein fully is!]), aber trotz aller perfektionierungen ist es ein uraltsystem! (ein einbaum bleibt ein einbaum, auch wenn er aus carbon wär...) - die ingenieure sind gefragt, erfindets was gscheits! ka schaltaug, ka kette, kane ritzel, etc.


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Dezember 2009)

tane schrieb:


> Ã¼brigens ist die ganze schaltungstechnologie samt den schaltaugen direkt aus der steinzeit. ich weiÃ zwar keine alternative (kommts mir bitte net mit rohloff um â¬ 1000.- [& dann erst noch einen kettenspanner am schaltaug wenns ein fully is!]), aber trotz aller perfektionierungen ist es ein uraltsystem! (ein einbaum bleibt ein einbaum, auch wenn er aus carbon wÃ¤r...) - die ingenieure sind gefragt, erfindets was gscheits! ka schaltaug, ka kette, kane ritzel, etc.



Gibts schon: 
Singlespeeder mit Keilrippenriemenantrieb und teilbarem Hinterbau. Und jetzt sag nicht dass deine Muskeln dafÃ¼r nicht reichen.

/OT


----------



## tane (5. Dezember 2009)

die ingenieure solln a RAD, net a folterwerkzeug erfinden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedale3 (7. Dezember 2009)

...schliesse mich RICOs meinung an, die CANYON Schaltaugen brechen zu schnell.

mein kumpel und ich sind hintereinander mit 2009er AMs nen flow trail runter und ihm - zum glueck gerade hinter mir - mirnixdirnix das schaltwerk samt kette durch das hinterrad gehexelt. da war nix ausser nen paar steinchen auf dem weg. Vielleicht wurde einer davon gegen das Schaltwerk geschleuder. Wir konnten es uns jedenfalls nicht erklären warum das auge gebrochen ist.

mir kommt es so vor, dass die schaltaugen zu hart und zu porös sind.

ergebnis des obigen augenbruchs:
defektes schaltauge (18eur + porto), kette völlig hinüber (15eur), 2 Speichen hin (XXXeur), Lackschäden und tiefe Kratzer am Hinterbau.
Die Tour mussten wir abbrechen und hatten noch Glück, nicht gestürzt zu sein und dass wir das Ganze Metall entzerren und mit reichlich Kabelbinder fixieren konnten um den Berg nicht runter schieben zu müssen.

Solche Schaltaugen disqualifizieren die Bikes für anspruchsvolle Touren!!!
Da nutzt mir auch ein reserve Schaltwerk wenig.

Verbiegen ist OK, Brechen ist Schei$$e.


----------



## RICO (1. Februar 2010)

Ich habe nun den ersten Prototyp eines Alternativ- Schaltauges von Schaltauge.de montiert.
Es ist gefräst und einen Hauch stärker als das Orginal.
In etwa 3 Wochen wird es in der Farbe Schwarz bei www.komimi.de zu haben sein.




Gruß RICO


----------



## Mudge (1. Februar 2010)

Nice! Der Schwager von meinem Kumpel ist auch grad an einem alternativen Schaltauge dran. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche cnc-gefräßt.


----------



## dasLasso (1. Februar 2010)

@rico: find ich sau gut, bitte nochmal info, wenns bestellbar ist! wird vorsorglich geordert, da nach der eiszeit grosse tour ansteht! werde dann wohl das neue montieren und o-teil ersatz.


----------



## pedale3 (1. Februar 2010)

Hey Rico,

gute Neuigkeit!
Damit wird das AM für mich AX tauglich!

/Pedale


----------



## Mr.Spades (1. Februar 2010)

Hi,

Kannst du was genaueres zur "Stärke" sagen. Wieviel wurde denn aufgetragen im vgl. zum Orginalteil. Haste ne Seitenansicht?
Haben das nämlich auch schon durchgespielt. Wie Mudge schon sagte sind wir grad dran selber eins herzustellen.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RICO (1. Februar 2010)

Am Flansch, damit meine ich die Oberseite wo  D171 steht, ist es 4,53 mm stark zu 4,05 mm beim Orginal.
Unten beim Gewinde fürs Schaltwerk ist es 8,98 mm zu 8,39 mm beim Orginal.
Ich werde berichten ob es besser hält.

@ Pedale na ja, da gibt es noch ein paar Problemzonen wie zB.:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=395772

Ich hab noch das Vorgänger XC in der Garage, ich denke, dass war insgesamt robuster. Beim Neuen gefällt mir die Geometrie besser.

Gruß Rico


----------



## pedale3 (2. Februar 2010)

Ja stimt, das ist auch nicht optimal. Das könnte unterwegs aber noch repariert werden, bzw am besten die Züge vor dem AX erneuern.

@Schaltaugen-Fräser
Es schadet bestimmt nix wenn die Dinger etwas massiver ausfallen, aber es müsste m.E. vor allem ein wenig biegsamer werden als das Orginal. Ist das nicht in erster Linie eine Materialfrage?

/pedale


----------



## Mr.Spades (2. Februar 2010)

Es ist in erster Linie das Material...
Nach FEM-Analyse is das verwendete Material einfach zu schwach. Es ist Aluminium-Druckguß... aber die genauen Materialdaten haben wir natürlich nicht. Laut Analyse sind aber auch andere Materialien bei der gleichen Geometrie unterlegen. Es muss also wirklich die Geometrie geändert werden... sprich Aufdicken.


----------



## MOETER (2. Februar 2010)

Hätte jemand gute Bilder der Bruchfläche?


----------



## RICO (3. Februar 2010)

das linke obere Stück gehört zum rechten unteren und umgekehrt. 




und hier noch die Seitenansicht Pilo D 171 / Orginal Nr. 16


----------



## komimi (9. Februar 2010)

RICO schrieb:


> das linke obere Stück gehört zum rechten unteren und umgekehrt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Und, wie ist der Eindruck?
Nächste Woche bekomme ich die ersten zwei Schaltaugen aus
der Beta-Produktion und dann gehen die in Serie.

Grüße
Christian


----------



## MOETER (9. Februar 2010)

Auch wenn ich gerne die Gießerei Industrie unterstütze, hier mache ich eine Ausnahme. Man kann zwar auch duktile Alu-Druckgussteile herstellen, aber damit sollen sich andere beschäftigen


Das beta- Schaltauge macht einen guten Eindruck.


Wenn  es zu haben ist--> Hier ist schon ein Abnehmer. Habe schon Sorgen mir einen ganzen alpencross durch ein Schaltauge zu versauen. 


Bin gespannt.


----------



## geländeradler (9. Februar 2010)

würde auch eines nehmen, auch wenn man ja eigentlich davon ausgehen sollte das Canyon einfach vernünftige Schaltaugen herstellt und man nicht so einen Weg gehen muss um was stabiles zu bekommen.


----------



## chaz (9. Februar 2010)

Ich bin mal gespannt, wann der Erste hier anfängt zu heulen, weil er sich den Rahmen zerlegt hat, weil das selfmade-Schaltauge bei einem "groben Feindkontakt" gehalten hat anstatt zu zerbröseln...


----------



## Mr.Spades (9. Februar 2010)

Na verbiegen wirds das Schaltauge bei "grobem Feindkontakt" noch immer. Nur nichmehr so schnell brechen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## komimi (9. Februar 2010)

Hmm, "selfmade" hört sich so nach Garagenfräse an - davon
distanzieren wir uns jedoch deutlich mit den Produkten von Pilo.
Aber das muss jeder selber entscheiden.


----------



## chaz (9. Februar 2010)

Muss eine "Garagenfräse" schlecht sein? Auch ein "Markenprodukt" kann schlecht sein...


----------



## komimi (9. Februar 2010)

Mein Arzt hat mir verboten mich auf solche Diskussionen einzulassen


----------



## chaz (9. Februar 2010)

komimi schrieb:


> Hmm, "selfmade" hört sich so nach Garagenfräse an - davon
> distanzieren wir uns jedoch deutlich mit den Produkten von Pilo.
> Aber das muss jeder selber entscheiden.





komimi schrieb:


> Mein Arzt hat mir verboten mich auf solche Diskussionen einzulassen


Is´ klar...


----------



## Unruheherdt (12. Februar 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Is´ klar...



Muss chaz Recht geben! Die Canyon Ingenieure werden ja wohl besser Bescheid wissen, wie stabil sie das Schaltauge machen, damit explizit die Canyon Rahmen bzw. die Schaltwerke geschützt werden. Außerdem denke ich wirklich, dass die Hand voll Leute, die sich hier gemeldet haben einfach nur Pech hatten mit ihren Schaltaugen.

Ich habe mein AM '09 jetzt seit genau einem Jahr. Das Schaltauge habe ich jetzt einmal gewechselt. Aber auch nur, weil mein Bike im Stand direkt aufs Schaltwerk gefallen ist. Das Auge ist dabei jedoch nicht gebrochen!!! War nur verbogen. War mir jedoch trotzdem sicherer das Teil dann zu wechseln. Jetzt habe ich eben ein Ersatz-Schaltauge.  ;-)

Von leicht brechen kann hier also nicht die Rede sein. Das Auge macht genau das, wozu es konstruiert wurde...


----------



## Question-Mark (12. Februar 2010)

Das 12er hab ich schon mehrfach wieder gerichtet. 

Ich frag mich, wie grobmotorisch man in die Pedale hufen muß, daß ein Schaltauge bricht.

Und wo ist das Problem, sich dieses Teil aus anderem Alu oder Stahl nachzubauen?
Da legt man ein Stück Alu in die CNC Fräse und los gehts.

Oder habt ihr etwa keine CNC Fräse in Eurem Werkzeugbestand?


----------



## RICO (12. Februar 2010)

Genau!
 Ich fasse den Erkenntnisstand bis hierher mal folgendermaßen zusammen.
Durch die herstellungsbedingt schwankende Stabilität bei den doch sehr filigranen Alu Druckguss Teilen hat der Eine oder Andere einfach Pech gehabt. Das könnte beim nächsten Schaltauge schon wieder ganz anders aussehen. Immerhin gibt es Fälle wo man das baugleiche Schaltauge zurückbiegen konnte.
 Ich habe in letzter Zeit mit ein paar Canyon Hardtail Fahrer-innen gesprochen, die zwar auch schon ein 16er abgebrochen hatten obwohl sie mir als eher vorsichtige Tourenfahrer bekannt sind, deren Ersatzschaltauge aber schon eine ganze Zeit hält.
 Bei meinem grobmotorischen Verhalten, wobei ich schon über ein Dutzend Mal quasi pannenfrei über die Alpen gebikt bin, vertraue doch lieber einem gefrästen Teil.
 RICO


----------



## Mudge (12. Februar 2010)

Question-Mark schrieb:


> Ich frag mich, wie grobmotorisch man in die Pedale hufen muß, daß ein Schaltauge bricht.



Dummschwätzer


----------



## beat82 (14. Februar 2010)

in 13 jahren mountainbiken ist mir auch mein erstes schaltauge gebrochen. das hab ich bei den 5 hardtails vorher nicht geschafft.
meine these: für ein unternehmen ist es besser konstruktionsfehler oder materialschwankungen zu leugnen anstatt eine rückrufaktion und den daraus entstehenden imageverlust/kostenaufwand hinzunehmen.

bis, ja bis eine kritische masse überschritten ist. nichts ist unmöglich, ......!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unruheherdt (14. Februar 2010)

beat82 schrieb:


> in 13 jahren mountainbiken ist mir auch mein erstes schaltauge gebrochen. das hab ich bei den 5 hardtails vorher nicht geschafft.
> meine these: für ein unternehmen ist es besser konstruktionsfehler oder materialschwankungen zu leugnen anstatt eine rückrufaktion und den daraus entstehenden imageverlust/kostenaufwand hinzunehmen.
> 
> bis, ja bis eine kritische masse überschritten ist. nichts ist unmöglich, ......!



Tut mir leid, aber wenn sich in einem Forum, dass meiner Erfahrung nach 80% aller mtb ler kennen auch nur 50 melden, ist das keine rückruf Aktion wert...


----------



## RICO (14. Februar 2010)

Unruheherdt schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber wenn sich in einem Forum, dass meiner Erfahrung nach 80% aller mtb ler kennen auch nur 50 melden, ist das keine rückruf Aktion wert...



Hallo ? Das ganze Forum hat gerade mal knapp 160.000 Mitglieder das sind vielleicht mal 10% der deutschsprachigen MTBler, davon sind nur X % Canyon Fahrer, davon wissen wissen wieder nur X % dass es überhaupt einen eigenen Canyon Thread gibt und davon bleiben nur noch ein paar % die sich diesen Thread durchgelesen und verstanden haben.

Wer redet denn da von Rückruf. Hier geht es nur um einen kleinen Erfahrungsaustausch zwischen ambitionierten Bikern. 

Gruß RICO


----------



## michl72 (14. Februar 2010)

Danke für den Tip mit Schaltauge.de
Habe bei Canyon ein Schaltauge bestellt, wollen die für eine Briefsendung mit einem Schaltauge 12,44 Euro. Hoffentlich kann ich die Bestellung noch stornieren.
Ganz frisch sind die nicht mehr?

mfg michl


----------



## Cool Breeze (14. Februar 2010)

Ist doch gÃ¼nstig, zahlt man dort nicht normalerweise 16,90â¬ + 5,90â¬ Versand?


----------



## michl72 (14. Februar 2010)

Nee, 12,44 nur für Versand + 16,90 für das Schaltauge dazu.

mfg michl


----------



## nismo2002 (15. Februar 2010)

Cool Breeze schrieb:


> ... 16,90 + 5,90 Versand ...


Mir ist auch nur diese Info von der homepage bekannt, da würde ich nochmal bei der hotline nachfragen.

(will in Kürze auch 1 oder 2 Schaltaugen bestellen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi (15. Februar 2010)

Bissl. ganauer hinsehen!
michl72 kommt aus *A* (=Österreich)


----------



## nismo2002 (15. Februar 2010)

Jogi schrieb:


> Bissl. ganauer hinsehen!
> michl72 kommt aus *A* (=Österreich)



 ups... das habe ich tatsächlich überlesen.

Aber dann müßte er doch eigentlich etwas mehr bezahlen...also doch nicht stornieren! 

Zitat Canyon-Homepage:
_"Frage
Was kostet der Versand von Zubehör? 
Antwort
Innerhalb von Deutschland kostet der Versand von Zubehör 5,90 Euro. Der Versand nach Österreich kostet 12,80 Euro für den Versand von Zubehör in die Schweiz berechnen wir 12,44 Euro (netto)."_


----------



## RICO (16. Februar 2010)

Das Alternativ Schaltauge ist jetzt unter Schaltauge.de erhÃ¤ltlich.
Nach D171 suchen.

Versandkosten 1,50 â¬ nach Deutschland, Ãsterreich, DÃ¤nemark, Frankreich, Italien, Spanien und Schweiz.


----------



## michl72 (16. Februar 2010)

Wahrscheinlich kommt das Schaltauge in einem goldenen Karton 
Lt. Canyon Service ist es ihnen nicht möglich Aufgrund der Unternehmensgröße ein Schaltauge in einem Brief zu verschicken, und sie bedauern es ja sehr, dass ich mit ihrem Service nicht zufrieden bin.

Habe jetzt ja Alternative


----------



## RICO (16. Februar 2010)

Der Preis wär mir ja noch egal, aber das sie so eine Lieferung in der Luftpolstertasche nicht unter 2 Wochen hinbekommen, egal ob Nachnahme oder Vorkasse, und ich hatte ja jetzt schon mehmals welche bestellt. Andere Firmen liefern auch mit DHL, in der Regel 1-2 Werktage nach der Bestellung.


----------



## Cool Breeze (16. Februar 2010)

Ich habe ein Ersatzschaltauge gleich vorsichtshalber beim Rad mitbestellt.
Sollte ich mal ein neues brauchen, nehme ich gleich das D171.


----------



## Deleted176859 (5. April 2010)

Hallöchen, hab mein AM 6.0 vorige Woche bekommen, nehme es aus dem Bikeguard und sehe schon das Schaltwerk rumbaumeln. Schaltauge schon beim Transport gebrochen !!! Anruf bei Canyon, neues wird verschickt.

Bestätigungsemail - geplantes Lieferdatum 16 KW !!! Ende April !!!
Fast 4 Wochen lieferzeit für ein Schaltauge das ab Lager lieferbar
ist !!!???


----------



## Deleted176859 (6. April 2010)

klitschbeen schrieb:


> Hallöchen, hab mein AM 6.0 vorige Woche bekommen, nehme es aus dem Bikeguard und sehe schon das Schaltwerk rumbaumeln. Schaltauge schon beim Transport gebrochen !!! Anruf bei Canyon, neues wird verschickt.
> 
> Bestätigungsemail - geplantes Lieferdatum 16 KW !!! Ende April !!!
> Fast 4 Wochen lieferzeit für ein Schaltauge das ab Lager lieferbar
> ist !!!???




Update: Heute Mail von Canyon bekommen. Schaltauge ist unterwegs! 
Kostet NIX !!!


----------



## pedale3 (6. Mai 2010)

...hab Gestern das Neue von "schaltauge.de" verbaut. Das Frästeil macht einen sehr guten Eindruck! Das gegossene Original wirkt dagegen wie ne billige Kopie ;-)


----------



## Markusso (7. Mai 2010)

Markusso schrieb:


> Sachen macht Ihr... Hab noch nie n Schaltwerk oder ein Schaltauge geknackt, trotz vieler netter Stürze, und ohne Shadow...



Nehm alles zurück, mir ist das Gleiche bei harmloser Situation bei meiner neuen Radon-AM-Schlammsau passiert, definitiv ein zu "schwaches" Schaltauge, lasches Alu...

siehe hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=450815
(OT?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mudge (10. Mai 2010)

Wenn jemand ein 2010er Schaltauge Nr. 16 brauch, hab eins im Bikemarkt. Die neuen brechen nicht, sondern verbiegen sich eher. 

Brauchs nicht mehr, da ich einen neuen Rahmen habe.


----------



## RICO (10. Mai 2010)

Mudge schrieb:


> Wenn jemand ein 2010er Schaltauge Nr. 16 brauch, hab eins im Bikemarkt. Die neuen brechen nicht, sondern verbiegen sich eher.



Welche neuen ? Ich hatte auch welche von 2010. Wenn es da Neue gäbe, hätte jemand von Canyon das sicher erwähnt.
Es gibt halt welche die brechen sofort und andere lassen sich biegen, ist halt die Serienstreuung.

Noch ein Tip, falls Euch das Schaltauge abbricht und ihr nicht sofort stehen bleibt, ist meist auch das rechte Ausfallende verbogen. Also unbedingt mal nachmessen oder zumindest mal peilen ob das Schaltwerk mit dem neuen Schaltauge gerade steht. Die Ausfallenden sind halt sehr filigran für ein MTB.

Gruß RICO


----------



## Mudge (26. Mai 2010)

Hab noch ein Nr. 16 2010er Schaltauge in meinem Bikemarkt. Falls Interesse: PN!

Die neue neigen eher zum verbiegen, nicht zum brechen.


----------



## RICO (14. Oktober 2010)

Die 2011er Modelle sind Online. Habe gleich mal nachgeschaut ob die Schaltaugen geändert wurden. 
Grand Canyon AL/Grand Canyon CF, Nerve XC, Nerve MR, Nerve AM haben ein neues Schaltauge bekommen. Nr. 19.
Würde mich mal interessieren wie das aussieht, leider noch kein Bild beim Zubehör, und warum Canyon das wohl geändert hat?


----------



## KawaFisch (7. April 2011)

Ich weiss wie die aussehen. In meinem Fall nach ca. 100KM ziemlich kaputt. Gestern hab ich gleich zwei neue bestellt..... es soll zwei Wochen dauern obwohl die Dinger angeblich auf Lager sind.

Also das Bike ist an sich nicht schlecht (Nerve XC 9.0 SL), war aber trotzdem das letzte Canyon.

Gruß Holger


----------



## much175 (7. April 2011)

aus welchem Grund das Letzte?


----------



## KawaFisch (7. April 2011)

Naja, weil mir das jetzt ziemlich auf die Nerven geht und nicht gerade viel Vertrauen in das restliche Rad schafft. Das Ding ist einfach so verreckt, ohne großartige Belastung.

Wenn die doch schon wissen, das es hier Probleme gibt, dann sollen die das Auge etwas stabiler machen und ggfl. auch die Ausfallenden anders konstruieren. Aber wenn ich mir die Nr. 19 im Vergleich zum Vorgänger ansehe, fällt gleich auf, das hier noch eine Schwachstelle dazugekommen ist. Wenn man dieses Teil schon in die Hand nimmt, ist sofort klar, das es nix taugen kann.

Wenn der Rahmen wie das Schaltauge ist, dann werd ich noch viel Spaß mit dem Rad haben, im negativen Sinne.

Hier ein Bild:
http://img706.imageshack.us/i/canyonschaltaugenr19.jpg/

Die Abschürfung am oberen Stück ist erst durch das Laufrad zustande gekommen. In dem ist nämlich das Schaltwerk gelandet. 

Gruß Holger


----------



## MindPatterns (10. April 2011)

So, ich reihe mich mal ein. Schaltauge Nummer 19.

Habe gestern mein Canyon AM 8.0 bekommen und bin es heute eingefahren. Die Schaltung mußte nachjustiert werden, irgendwas hat da nicht gestimmt. Also heute Abend dran und gemerkt, daß ich das Ding garnicht aufs kleinste Ritzel bewegen kann. Nachgeschaut, stell ich fest, daß das Schaltwerk mit dem oberen Teil des Käfigs (oberes Schaltröllchen) die Kettenstrebe berührt. Ich denk mir nur - was zum Geier, wer kommissioniert das denn bitteschön so, die müssen doch merken daß da was nicht paßt... Also Schräubchen gedreht weil ich dachte, der Abstand oberes Röllchen/Ritzel ist zu gering. Pustekuchen, half nix. Schaltwerk abgenommen und dabei hatte ich dann auch den unteren Teil des Schaltauges in den Händen.

Blöderweise hat mir das Schaltwerk den Rahmen ein wenig angekratzt. Nicht schlimm, aber unschön, dafür daß ich das Rad gerade einmal 24 Stunden in den Händen halte. Hab das Ersatzschaltauge drangemacht aber frage mich gerade, was ich bitteschön alles an Ersatz mitnehmen muß, wenn ich eine Transalp mache. Die Einweihungsrunde heute waren lockere 18 km durch den Stadtwald...

Hier noch ein paar Bilder:

*Kaputtes Schaltauge:*






*Schaltauge Nr. 19 - links kaputt, rechts Ersatz:*






*Abschürfungen am Rahmen:*

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/872682]
	

[/URL]


----------



## biker1200 (10. April 2011)

Abschürfungen am Rahmen ? ... du hast ein MTB gekauft !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted176859 (11. April 2011)

biker1200 schrieb:


> Abschürfungen am Rahmen ? ... du hast ein MTB gekauft !!


Ja ja, sicher hatt er das, gelle? Die Schaltaugenproblematik bei Canyon scheint sich wohl
noch nicht ganz gegeben zu haben. Serienstreuung wie voriges Jahr? Ich war selber betroffen, nach
dem ersten Schaltaugenbruch der schon beim auspacken da war (beim Transport gebrochen) hielt
das neue Schaltauge ohne Probleme etwa 2000 Kilometer! Manche waren garnicht betroffen, andere
um so öfter...!


----------



## biker1200 (11. April 2011)

yepp, war auch betroffen und auch sauer deswegen.


----------



## komimi (11. April 2011)

Beim Nr. 19 sind wir auch dabei, eine hochwertiges Version im CNC Verfahren zu produzieren, analog dem mit der Nr. 16. Dauert noch 1-2 Monate.


----------



## KawaFisch (12. April 2011)

> Beim Nr. 19 sind wir auch dabei, eine hochwertiges Version im CNC  Verfahren zu produzieren, analog dem mit der Nr. 16. Dauert noch 1-2  Monate.



Wer ist wir? Wo kann ich das dann bestellen wenn es die Nr. 19 gibt? 

So kann ich das Rad leider bei keinem Rennen einsetzen....auch weil das jetzt im Hinterkopf fest gebrannt ist. 

Gruß Holger

PS: Das neue Schaltauge war nach 3 Tagen da. Trotzdem ein Witz, das ich es bezahlen muss/soll. Applaus Canyon! 

PPS: Wenn ich ein gescheites Schaltauge hab, bin ich auch wieder voll Glücklich


----------



## biker1200 (12. April 2011)

Dürften dann die sein  .. da habe ich damals mein ersatz auch gekäuft 
http://www.komimi.de/Schaltaugen/A-bis-F-Schaltaugen/Canyon/


----------



## RICO (3. Mai 2011)

Im Osterurlaub in Apt hat es meine Liebste erwischt!
Stein gegen Schaltwerk geflogen und schon war das Schaltwerk Totalschaden.
Sie hatte wohl die Schaltaugen Ausführung "Weich und biegsam wie Gummi".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## litefreak (3. Mai 2011)

RICO schrieb:


> Stein gegen Schaltwerk geflogen und schon war das Schaltwerk Totalschaden.


Wie kam es dazu, dass das Schaltwerk auch beschädigt wurde?


----------



## RICO (3. Mai 2011)

Der Schaltkäfig ist wohl in die Speichen geraten und hat sich dann um fast 90° verbogen. Zum Glück fährt meine Frau sehr vorsichtig und ist sofort stehen geblieben, sonst wäre sicher mehr passiert.


----------



## knartzt (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich reih mich auch mal ein.

Mein Nerve mr aus 2011 ist im Stand! umgefallen, erst auf den Lenker, dann aufs Schaltwerk. 
Beim fahren habe ich dann gemerkt, dass die Schaltung verstellt ist. 
Schaltauge Nr.19 verbogen. Ich habe schon genau gewußt wieso ich beim Kauf mir lieber schonmal eins mitgeben lasse... Ich lege mir jetzt wohl noch eine Reserve an. Ob Canyon beim Verkauf der Schaltaugen viel Gewinn macht   

Gruss knartzt


----------



## speichenquaeler (5. Mai 2011)

knartzt schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ob Canyon beim Verkauf der Schaltaugen viel Gewinn macht
> 
> Gruss knartzt


 

Wenn die nicht in einem stundenlangen Mundklöppelprozess geschmiedet werden...dann...und nur dann: JA!

Das ist kein Verschwörungstheorie sondern eine nüchterne Betrachtung des Fertigens eines profanen Gussteils... 

Beste Grüße auch an mein neues CNC-Auge...


----------



## dickmanus (19. Mai 2011)

Guten Tach,
Bin seit Februar Besitzer eines xc 7.0.
War auch super zufrieden mit dem Bike,bis ich durch eine kleine Senke gefahren bin,aus der Senke raus gesprungen und daß wars.Schaltwerk drehte sich um 180 grad in die Felge rein und zerfetzte die Speichen, Kette zwischen Ritzel und Felge festgeklemmt.Kette schrott,Schaltauge deformiert,der ganze Hinterbau also Totalschaden.Das war wirklich nichts wildes und ist mir unerklärlich.Ohne Fremdeinwirkung oder vorher mit dem Bike einen Sturz gehabt zu haben.Sowas hab ich noch nicht gesehen.Hab das Bike letzte Woche nach Canyon gebracht jetzt gehts dort zur Qualitätssicherrung,mal schauen mit welchen Ergebniss......
Gruß
Björn


----------



## mirobiker (19. Mai 2011)

dickmanus schrieb:


> Guten Tach,
> Bin seit Februar Besitzer eines xc 7.0.
> War auch super zufrieden mit dem Bike,bis ich durch eine kleine Senke gefahren bin,aus der Senke raus gesprungen und daß wars.Schaltwerk drehte sich um 180 grad in die Felge rein und zerfetzte die Speichen, Kette zwischen Ritzel und Felge festgeklemmt.Kette schrott,Schaltauge deformiert,der ganze Hinterbau also Totalschaden.Das war wirklich nichts wildes und ist mir unerklärlich.Ohne Fremdeinwirkung oder vorher mit dem Bike einen Sturz gehabt zu haben.Sowas hab ich noch nicht gesehen.Hab das Bike letzte Woche nach Canyon gebracht jetzt gehts dort zur Qualitätssicherrung,mal schauen mit welchen Ergebniss......
> Gruß
> Björn



Also du warst in der Luft (...bin,aus der Senke raus gesprungen und daß wars.Schaltwerk drehte sich um 180 grad...) und IN DER LUFT hat sich das Schaltwerk von Geisterhand in das Hinterrad gedreht. 
Respekt - so etwas habe ich auch noch nie erlebt - aber schon oft gehört. Nichts für ungut, aber wer soll das dann glauben?
Hier muss zuvor oder wärend was passiert sein - ansonsten war es was übernatürliches  Und genau das hast du denen bei C erzählt. DA bin ich ja auch mal auf die Antwort gespannt...


----------



## dickmanus (19. Mai 2011)

mirobiker schrieb:


> Also du warst in der Luft (...bin,aus der Senke raus gesprungen und daß wars.Schaltwerk drehte sich um 180 grad...) und IN DER LUFT hat sich das Schaltwerk von Geisterhand in das Hinterrad gedreht.
> Respekt - so etwas habe ich auch noch nie erlebt - aber schon oft gehört. Nichts für ungut, aber wer soll das dann glauben?
> Hier muss zuvor oder wärend was passiert sein - ansonsten war es was übernatürliches  Und genau das hast du denen bei C erzählt. DA bin ich ja auch mal auf die Antwort gespannt...


 
Bei der Landung ist es dann passiert:wie jetzt was in welcher Reihenfolge kann ich nicht sagen da alles recht schnell ging.
Vermute Kette ist abgesprungen und zwischen Ritzel und Felge geraten. Durch die extreme Spannung der kette hats das schaltwerk in die Felge gezogen.Jetzt bei dir angekommen???????


----------



## litefreak (19. Mai 2011)

dickmanus schrieb:


> Vermute Kette ist abgesprungen und zwischen Ritzel und Felge geraten. Durch die extreme Spannung der kette hats das schaltwerk in die Felge gezogen.Jetzt bei dir angekommen???????


Dann müsste an den Speichen deutliche Spuren sichtbar sein. Wenn es so ist, dann wäre es sinnvoll, die Speichen nochmal zu checken!


----------



## dickmanus (19. Mai 2011)

slackfreak schrieb:


> Dann müsste an den Speichen deutliche Spuren sichtbar sein. Wenn es so ist, dann wäre es sinnvoll, die Speichen nochmal zu checken!


 

Die Speichen inc Nabe kette Schaltwerk und Schaltauge sind schrott.
Rahmen hat ein paar kratzer.Hoffe er ist am Ende wo das Schaltauge montiert ist nicht verbogen.


----------



## mirobiker (20. Mai 2011)

dickmanus schrieb:


> Bei der Landung ist es dann passiert:wie jetzt was in welcher Reihenfolge kann ich nicht sagen da alles recht schnell ging.
> Vermute Kette ist abgesprungen und zwischen Ritzel und Felge geraten. Durch die extreme Spannung der kette hats das schaltwerk in die Felge gezogen.Jetzt bei dir angekommen???????



Yepp - also unsauber gelandet = Fahrfehler oder so. Was soll jetzt am Schaltauge falsch gewesen sein? Wenn die Kette das Schaltwerk in´s HR sieht, dann wird irgendwas kaputtgehen...
Aber ich bin nun raus, das wird sicher wieder ein ewige Rederei, nach dem Motto "ICH habe nix falsch gemacht und DER böse Hersteller..."
Dennoch viel erfolg bei deiner Reklamation.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickmanus (20. Mai 2011)

mirobiker schrieb:


> Yepp - also unsauber gelandet = Fahrfehler oder so. Was soll jetzt am Schaltauge falsch gewesen sein? Wenn die Kette das Schaltwerk in´s HR sieht, dann wird irgendwas kaputtgehen...
> Aber ich bin nun raus, das wird sicher wieder ein ewige Rederei, nach dem Motto "ICH habe nix falsch gemacht und DER böse Hersteller..."
> Dennoch viel erfolg bei deiner Reklamation.


 

Hab nie geschrieben das es ein Fehler vom Schaltauge war; hauptsache du hast mal deinen Senf dabei gegeben.Rad ist bei der Qualitàtspruefung und ich bin gespannt woran es gelegen hat.Von Garantie oder boeser Hersteller war nie die Rede.


----------



## Playmo-Bill (20. Mai 2011)

dickmanus schrieb:


> Hab nie geschrieben das es ein Fehler vom Schaltauge war;



warum schreibst du es dann hier rein wenn es nicht am Schaltauge liegt?


----------



## biker1200 (21. Mai 2011)

lass uns  mal raten .. .weil das schaltauge gebrochen ist ?? vielleicht ... könnte sein ... man, man, man ..


----------



## dickmanus (21. Mai 2011)

biker1200 schrieb:


> lass uns mal raten .. .weil das schaltauge gebrochen ist ?? vielleicht ... könnte sein ... man, man, man ..


 

Vergesst es einfach.......


----------



## Asatru (23. Juni 2011)

Auch schaltauge.de kocht nur mit Wasser.

Letze Woche, ist mir beim durchfahren eine Schlagloches, das Schaltauge einfach durchgebrochen:









Da hat sich das originale Canyon Schaltauge, bei mir zumindest, richtig verhalten und nur etwas verbogen. Jetzt habe ich auch wieder ein originales Verbaut.


----------



## Urgestein (25. Juli 2011)

Können hier noch mehr Leute vom alternativen D171 berichten? Nachdem ich  jetzt schon das dritte 16er geschrottet habe innerhalb von 1300km ist  mein Vertrauen am Ende. Zwei Mal durch einen Ast gekillt, einmal  verbogen. Wenn das so weiter geht, ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis  mir das Ding mal in die Speichen kommt.

Sollbruchstelle hin oder her, das Ding verreckt viel zu schnell =>  Dann muss eben zusammen mit einem stärkeren Schaltauge auch ein  stabileres Schaltwerk und der Rahmen verbessert werden beim nächsten Modell!

Und bei 16,90 pro Stück kommt mir zumindest sehr schnell der Verdacht der Geldmacherei. Den Preis auf das Niveau der Neuradkombi zu senken, wäre zumindest Mal ein Entgegenkommen seitens Canyon in Anbetracht der vielen Ausfälle (nicht nur bei mir).


----------



## sibbey (29. Juli 2011)

Jetzt hats mich auch erwischt. Nerve Am 2011 nach rund 500km und Forst und Waldwege. Nach einer engen Kurve versuchte ich runterzuschalten, a versagte schon der Zug. Kam nur noch auf die großen Ritzel hinten.
Vorsichtig nach Hause gerollt, gott sei dank nicht mehr weit gewesen, und direkt mal nachgeschaut. Beim lösen der Hinterrades (Spanner) fiel das Schaltauge in zwei Teile auseinander.
Habe jetzt Canyon angeschrieben. Bin ja mal gespannt.
Das geplante Bike Wochenende ist jetzt schon mal verschoben. Schade. Reichen 2 neue Schaltaugen als Reserve?


----------



## komimi (1. August 2011)

Insgesamt haben wir das D171 *490* mal verkauft.
Es ist das erste wo mir zu Ohren gekommen ist dass es gebrochen ist.
Aber immer dran denken, die sollen ja auch im Notfall kaputt gehen.


----------



## biker1200 (2. August 2011)

Verstehe halt nicht, dass die Dinger bei den einen so auseinander bröseln und bei den anderen halten. Habe nen AM &  nen XC, seit Januar, ca. 1500 KM gefahren und die Schaltaugen halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cougar1982 (2. August 2011)

also ich hab mein erstes schaltauge 4 mal verbogen und wieder im schraubstock in form gebracht. beim nächsten mal hatte es dann beim gerade biegen einen riss bekommen. aber selbst damit bin ich noch ca 100km gefahren bis das neue da war. ich kann mich da nicht beschweren.


----------



## Durus (8. September 2011)

Ich fahre seit ein paar Wochen nun auch ein Canyon (GC AL9.0) und nach etwa 7-10 fahrten ist das Schaltauge verbogen.
Ich hoffe mal das ist ein Materialfehler, denn sonst wäre ich von der Qualität schwer enttäuscht!


----------



## fkal (8. September 2011)

sei froh, dass nur das schaltauge verbogen ist!


----------



## Durus (8. September 2011)

noch glücklicher wäre ich, wenn es nicht verbogen ist ;-)
habe den Fall aber schon Canyon geschildert und bekomme ein neues geschickt.
Ich habe aber auch nichts anderes erwartet, denn nach 3 Wochen ohne Sturz ein verbogenes Schaltauge ist schon irgendwo schwach.
Mal hoffen das dies nur ein Einzelfall war


----------



## ActionBarbie (8. September 2011)

Durus schrieb:


> noch glücklicher wäre ich, wenn es nicht verbogen ist ;-)
> habe den Fall aber schon Canyon geschildert und bekomme ein neues geschickt.
> Ich habe aber auch nichts anderes erwartet, denn nach 3 Wochen ohne Sturz ein verbogenes Schaltauge ist schon irgendwo schwach.
> Mal hoffen das dies nur ein Einzelfall war



Also ich habe in 9 Monaten 3 Schaltaugen gebraucht...
Leg Dir einfach ein Lager an. Ich habe immer 2 Stück zu Hause  ... und besser das Schaltauge als der Rahmen!


----------



## Durus (8. September 2011)

ja ist mir schon klar, aber wenn ich alle 3 Wochen ein neues Schaltauge brauche, dann trenne ich mich lieber wieder vom Canyon, denn ich zahle sicher nicht im Jahr Ã¼ber 200â¬ fÃ¼r ein stÃ¤ndig verbogenes Schaltauge oder Canyon mag es mir immer ersetzen und die dÃ¼rfen das Rad auch gerne auf StÃ¼rze Ã¼berprÃ¼fen, wenn ihnen das gÃ¼nstiger kommt ;-)
AuÃerdem kam bei meinen 3 Cubes sowas noch nie vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cougar1982 (8. September 2011)

die dinger kann man ausbauen und ca 3 mal wieder in form bringen. dann brechen die irgendwann.


----------



## Durus (9. September 2011)

na ein Traum. Da kauft man sich fÃ¼r fast 2000â¬ ein Rad, fÃ¤hrt damit 8mal und muss dann direkt biegen, um das bald erneut machen zu dÃ¼rfen? Sorry, aber das geht gar nicht!
Sowas hatte ich bisher bei keinem Bike und da gibt es fÃ¼r mich auch nichts schÃ¶n zu reden! Wenn ich das gleiche Problem nach so wenigen fahrten wieder haben werde, wird das Grand Canyon ganz schnell da landen wo es her kommt.
Ist schlieÃlich nicht so, als wÃ¤re ich mit dem Rad gestÃ¼rzt o.Ã¤.


----------



## cougar1982 (9. September 2011)

ganz ehrlich ohne grund wird das ding nicht krumm. wenn man drauf stürzt, das rad drauflegt, an einem stein oder ast mit dem schaltwerk hengen bleibt..... dann wird das krumm. vorher nicht.

meins war 4 mal krumm dann kam ein neues rein. aber jedes mal war ich selbst schuld. von alleine ist da nie was passiert und mein xc hat bestimmt schon 2500km. mein al ca 1000km


----------



## ActionBarbie (9. September 2011)

Kennst Du nicht die sich selbstverbiegenden Schaltaugen?


----------



## cougar1982 (9. September 2011)

ne die kenn ich net. gibt es die auch als selbst wieder geradebiegende version?


----------



## Durus (9. September 2011)

dann hoffe ich mal das es ein einzelfall war... denn ich fahre nicht erst seit gestern rad und kann schon einschätzen wenn etwas gröberes passiert ist


----------



## t_al (4. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir war es heute dann auch wieder soweit. Bereits zum zweiten Mal innerhalb eines halben Jahres brach das Schaltauge an einer der Befestigungsbohrungen. Ich werde es jetzt auch mal mit einem Ersatz von schaltauge.de versuchen.
http://www.twitpic.com/7o7l9f


----------



## _PETE_ (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen erst ein Schaltauge für das Nerve XC von Schaltauge.de bekommen. Die machen schon einen anderen Eindruck als die Originalen. Ist halt kein gepresster Kram sondern schön gefräst. Ich hoffe nur dass die nicht zu gut halten.


----------



## t_al (5. Dezember 2011)

Du kannst es ja noch ein bisschen anfeilen...


----------



## cocaine78 (27. März 2012)

Wie ist hier die Lage? Nix neues mehr? Scheint ja positiv zu sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t_al (27. März 2012)

cocaine78 schrieb:


> Wie ist hier die Lage? Nix neues mehr? Scheint ja positiv zu sein?



Ja, der Ersatz von schaltauge.de ist um einiges besser als das, was Canyon verbaut und hat sich bewährt.


----------



## cocaine78 (27. März 2012)

Hmmm...die Frage ist, sollte ich mir ein Canyon zulegen, macht es Sinn sich dort ein Schaltauge als Ersatz mitzubestellen...oder drauf sch..ßen und gleich ein gefräßtes kaufen?
Wieviel Sinn macht dann ein Canyon überhaupt, wenn das Risiko besteht, dass es mir auf nem Trail den ganzen Hinterbau zerschreddert und ich die Kosten dann aufm Hals habe?


----------



## t_al (27. März 2012)

Ich würde jetzt nicht gleich das ganze Bike schlecht reden, bloss weil ein kleines Teil schlecht konstruiert oder gefertigt ist. Ich bin mit meinem XC 9.0 ansonsten sehr zufrieden. 
Eine andere Sache ist der Service von Canyon. Ich möchte gar nicht wissen, was die für einen Aufstand machen, wenn mal was größeres ist, bspw. am Rahmen, wenn die sich schon bei so einer Kleinigkeit wie einem Schaltauge so bockig anstellen und keinerlei Kulanz zeigen.


----------



## cocaine78 (27. März 2012)

t_al schrieb:


> Eine andere Sache ist der Service von Canyon. Ich möchte gar nicht wissen, was die für einen Aufstand machen, wenn mal was größeres ist, bspw. am Rahmen, wenn die sich schon bei so einer Kleinigkeit wie einem Schaltauge so bockig anstellen und keinerlei Kulanz zeigen.


 Gut, hierfür gibts zur Not ja auch im schlimmsten Fall den Anwalt


----------



## t_al (27. März 2012)

Ja, aber will man das wirklich haben?
Andere Hersteller sind meiner Erfahrung nach auch nicht viel besser als die Versender. Als letztes Jahr an meinem Cube der Rahmen gerissen ist hat es geschlagene 16 Wochen und unzählige Mails/Anrufe/Händlerbesuche gedauert, bis ich einen neuen Rahmen hatte.


----------



## cocaine78 (27. März 2012)

Nein, das will kein Mensch haben...aber ich sag ja nur, wenn man soviel Knete ausgibt, und es passt Herstellerverschuldet was nicht...und damit mein ich nicht so ein Homo Schaltauge, sondern was gravierendes, teures...dan würde ich nen Anwalt bemühen!
Schöner is natürlich: kaufen, fahren, Spass haben...Die Geschichten ob Versenderbike oder nicht ist eh Geschmacksache und sagt rein garnix über Qualität oder Service aus...


----------



## xtrail (27. März 2012)

...


----------



## speichenquaeler (27. März 2012)

cocaine78 schrieb:


> Nein, das will kein Mensch haben...aber ich sag ja nur, wenn man soviel Knete ausgibt, und es passt Herstellerverschuldet was nicht...und damit mein ich nicht so ein Homo Schaltauge, sondern was gravierendes, teures...dan würde ich nen Anwalt bemühen!
> Schöner is natürlich: kaufen, fahren, Spass haben...Die Geschichten ob Versenderbike oder nicht ist eh Geschmacksache und sagt rein garnix über Qualität oder Service aus...


 

Hör auf zu zetern Cocain-Boy und bestell Dir 2 Stck. Dann haste immer eins auf Reserve. Kostet dich weniger wie ein halbes Gramm Koks...läßt sich aber nicht mit der Kreditkarte portionieren...


----------



## cocaine78 (27. März 2012)

:d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christoph86 (17. Juni 2012)

Rekord? Hab gestern mein Nerve AM montiert, bin anderthalb Kilometer  gefahren und hab mich dannn bergab gewundert, warum die zwei kleinsten Ritzel sich nicht schalten lassen. also zurück, Rad aufgehängt und festgestellt, dass das Schaltwerk am Rahmen anliegt. 

Hinterrad demontiert und siehe da - Schaltauge gebrochen. Jetzt sitz ich hier, neues Canyon im Keller, Cube gestern verkauft und der einzige schöne Tag der Woche.


----------



## Schibbie (17. Juni 2012)

deshalb immer 1-2 ersatzschaltaugen


----------



## christoph86 (19. Juni 2012)

Nach 5 e-mails mit Versand- und Bestellbestätigung und wasweisich ist das Auge jetzt endlich unterwegs.

Der Witz: Gestern mittag bei schaltauge.de so ein Pilo CNC-Auge bestellt, heute morgen da; qualitativer Eindruck von dem Teil 10 mal besser, das bleibt jetzt auch schön dran. Aber Hauptsache, ich kann endlich mit dem Nerve fahren...


----------



## ChrizZZz (20. Juni 2012)

Meins war auch bei der ersten Fahrt verbogen. Das hat aber alles Hand und Fuss.
Zum Glück noch ein neues mit dabei gehabt. Nun nach 2 Monaten fiel das AM leider aufs Schaltwerk. Aber zum Glück war nur das Schaltauge krumm, denn genau dafür ists auch da!

Werde mir nochmal 2 für die TransAlp einpacken. Biegen kann man sie immer noch bis sie brechen!

PS: Bei Cannondale ists momentan genau so schlimm  Die sind butterweich!


----------



## Nussmischung (25. Juni 2012)

Bei mir hat es am Wochenende auch das Schaltauge inkl. Schaltwerk zerlegt. Beim hoch fahren in einem Trail ging auf einmal nichts mehr. Vom Rad abgestiegen hab ich erst gedacht nur die Kette wäre gerissen, aber das ganze Schaltwerk hing total verkehrt nach hinten und der Käfig teilweise zwischen größtem Ritzel und Speichen. Das Schaltauge war zu dem Zeitpunkt nur extrem verbogen (nach hinten) und noch nicht gebrochen. Erst als ich das Schaltwerk wieder aus den Speichen rausgebogen hab ist es gebrochen.

Hab mir das heute nun mal genauer angeschaut und für mich sieht es so aus, als ob das Schaltauge an der Kerbe nachgegeben hat, wo die Einstellschraube vom Schaltwerk gegendrückt mit der man den Winkel bzw. Abstand einstellen kann. Dadurch war das Schaltwerk dann näher an den Ritzeln und ist wohl mit den Ritzeln und den Speichen in die Quere gekommen.

Auf jeden Fall hat es dabei auch den Rahmen etwas verzogen, so dass ich wahrscheinlich Teile vom Hinterbau neu brauche. Im Anhang findet ihr ein paar Fotos vom defekten Schaltauge, Schaltwerk und vom Rahmen mit neuem Schaltauge.

Canyon sagt es ist kein Garantiefall, da das Schaltauge gebrochen ist. Ich finde, da das Schaltauge erst später gebrochen ist und meiner Vermutung nach ein anderer Defekt schuldig ist müsste es unter die Garantie fallen.

Was denkt ihr, ist das realistisch? Ich kann mir den Hergang nicht anders vorstellen, aber vielleicht habt ihr ja Ideen? Würde mich über Antworten freuen.


----------



## beetle (25. Juni 2012)

Ich hab bisher nur eins verbogen. Mein 2011er AM hat aber schon deutlich über 5000km und 100.000hm drauf. Scheint auch anders zu gehen.

@Nussmischung: Sieht mir schon ein wenig nach Selbstverschulden aus. Wie soll sonst so ein Schaden entstehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RICO (26. Juni 2012)

Das rechte Ausfallende verbiegt es oft mit, wenn sowas passiert, das ist der Nachteil von dieser filigranen Konstruktion. Von daher macht die Sollbruchstellen- Theorie keinen Sinn. Ich fahre, schon seit ich diesen Thread eröffnet habe, den Prototyp vom CNC Pilo Schaltauge und habe seitdem Ruhe. Wie schon weiter oben festgestellt, ist der Festigkeitsbereich von zerbröselt wie Mürbekeks und lässt sich mehrmals zurechtbiegen, bei den Druckgussschaltaugen sehr weit. Für eine brauchbare Sollbruchstelle halte ich das nicht. Aber das kann ja Jeder für sich entscheiden.
 Die Kettenleitbleche gibts einzeln zB. http://www.kurbelix.com/advanced_search_result.php?manufacturers_id=&showSearchResults=false&keywords=KETTENLEITBLECH+772&btsearch=%A0 
Wenn die Schaltrollen verschlissen sind, lohnt das aber nicht, im Vergleich zu einem neuen Schaltwerk.

Gruß RICO
http://www.kurbelix.com/advanced_se...lse&keywords=KETTENLEITBLECH+772&btsearch=%A0


----------



## Nussmischung (26. Juni 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> @Nussmischung: Sieht mir schon ein wenig nach Selbstverschulden aus. Wie soll sonst so ein Schaden entstehen?



Selbstverschulden schließe ich jetzt nicht kategorisch aus, aber ich kann mir nicht erklären was ich falsch gemacht haben soll. Bin ganz normal gefahren und auf einmal geht nichts mehr. Da ist kein Stein oder Ast geflogen oder sonstiges.
Dass das Schaltauge gebrochen ist (beim rausbiegen aus den Felgen) ist klar meine Schuld, aber der Auslöser war ja was anderes.



RICO schrieb:


> Das rechte Ausfallende verbiegt es oft mit, wenn sowas passiert, das ist der Nachteil von dieser filigranen Konstruktion. Von daher macht die Sollbruchstellen- Theorie keinen Sinn. Ich fahre, schon seit ich diesen Thread eröffnet habe, den Prototyp vom CNC Pilo Schaltauge und habe seitdem Ruhe. Wie schon weiter oben festgestellt, ist der Festigkeitsbereich von zerbröselt wie Mürbekeks und lässt sich mehrmals zurechtbiegen, bei den Druckgussschaltaugen sehr weit. Für eine brauchbare Sollbruchstelle halte ich das nicht. Aber das kann ja Jeder für sich entscheiden.
> Die Kettenleitbleche gibts einzeln zB. http://www.kurbelix.com/advanced_search_result.php?manufacturers_id=&showSearchResults=false&keywords=KETTENLEITBLECH+772&btsearch=%A0
> Wenn die Schaltrollen verschlissen sind, lohnt das aber nicht, im Vergleich zu einem neuen Schaltwerk.
> 
> ...



Gut zu wissen, dass es die Leitbleche auch einzeln zu kaufen gibt. Bei meinem Schaltwerk macht das aber wohl wirklich keinen Sinn mehr.

Sollte ich den Teil vom Hinterbau denn komplett ersetzen, oder reicht es wohl wenn ich das Ausfallende ein bisschen zurecht biege? Ersetzen wäre mir auf jeden Fall lieber, aber ich weiß nicht wieviel Canyon für die Strebe vom Hinterbau verlangt die da ersetzt werden muss.


----------



## Schibbie (26. Juni 2012)

Das Teil kostet normal 100 euro und 60 euro montage ausserhalb der garantie/gewährleistung. Ich selbst würde versuchen es wieder hinzubiegen, aber das musst du selber wissen. natürlich ist das material nicht mehr in dem zustand wie es davor war, was zu schnellern schäden führen kann. d.h. es verbiegt sich sicherlich irgendwann wieder, wenn eine entsprechende kraft anliegt. vllt gibts noch die möglichkeit, die beschädigte sitzstrebe von canyon auch mitschicken lassen (falls die da mitspielen), dann kannst damit auch noch anstellen was du willst, sofern du das kannst.


----------



## ActionBarbie (26. Juni 2012)

Du wirst im Moment bei so was von Canyon wohl keine neue Sitzstrebe bekommen.... die sind grade Mangelware (es sei denn du findest zufällig einen Riss an der Bremssattelaufnahme, dann gibts die Strebe sogar kostenlos, aber nicht umsonst  ):

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=469790&page=24


----------



## Nussmischung (26. Juni 2012)

Schibbie schrieb:


> Das Teil kostet normal 100 euro und 60 euro montage ausserhalb der garantie/gewährleistung. Ich selbst würde versuchen es wieder hinzubiegen, aber das musst du selber wissen. natürlich ist das material nicht mehr in dem zustand wie es davor war, was zu schnellern schäden führen kann. d.h. es verbiegt sich sicherlich irgendwann wieder, wenn eine entsprechende kraft anliegt. vllt gibts noch die möglichkeit, die beschädigte sitzstrebe von canyon auch mitschicken lassen (falls die da mitspielen), dann kannst damit auch noch anstellen was du willst, sofern du das kannst.



Super, danke für die Info! 100 finde ich ja mehr oder weniger angemessen, aber 60 für die Montage ist ja schon happig. Zumindest für einen Studenten 




ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Du wirst im Moment bei so was von Canyon wohl keine neue Sitzstrebe bekommen.... die sind grade Mangelware (es sei denn du findest zufällig einen Riss an der Bremssattelaufnahme, dann gibts die Strebe sogar kostenlos, aber nicht umsonst  ):
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=469790&page=24


Wahnsinn. Genau jetzt wo der Sommer so richtig anfängt. Dann bleibt mir wohl fast nichts anderes übrig als das erstmal irgendwie hin zu biegen und ggf. später auszutauschen.


----------



## ActionBarbie (26. Juni 2012)

Nussmischung schrieb:


> Wahnsinn. Genau jetzt wo der Sommer so richtig anfängt. Dann bleibt mir wohl fast nichts anderes übrig als das erstmal irgendwie hin zu biegen und ggf. später auszutauschen.



Ich an Deiner Stelle würde erst mal nach einem Riss suchen....


----------



## Schibbie (26. Juni 2012)

Jo das würde ich auch... also es scheinen zumindest von der "Innenseite" da wo das Schaltauge anliegt Spannungsrisse im Lack zu sein. Schau auch genau bei den Schweissnähten nach, ob an denen am Übergang zum Bauteil Risse sind. Das auch erstmal nach jeder Ausfahrt überprüfen (putzen musst du es sowieso, dabei geht es am einfachsten)


----------



## RICO (26. Juni 2012)

Die verschiedenen Probleme mit dem Hinterbau gibt es schon seit ein paar Jahren. Die hinteren Ausfallenden sind einfach zu leicht gebaut eher was fürs Rennrad.


----------



## Nussmischung (26. Juni 2012)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Ich an Deiner Stelle würde erst mal nach einem Riss suchen....



Hab die Sitzstrebe mal ganz genau abgesucht und konnte keinen Riss finden. 



RICO schrieb:


> Die verschiedenen Probleme mit dem Hinterbau gibt es schon seit ein paar Jahren. Die hinteren Ausfallenden sind einfach zu leicht gebaut eher was fürs Rennrad.



Spricht nicht unbedingt für Canyon, dass das Problem schon so lang besteht. Aber hätte dann nicht eigentlich das Schaltauge an der Sollbruchstelle brechen sollen bevor es das Ausfallende verbiegt?

Mir stellt sich jetzt die Frage: Rad einschicken und 4 Wochen (oder mehr) warten bis die Sitzstrebe ausgetauscht wurde, oder selbst versuchen das Ausfallende zurecht zu biegen? Dann würde ich in Zukunft recht häufig das Ausfallende überprüfen und könnte mir ja dann immernoch eine neue Sitzstrebe von Canyon ordern wenn es sich wieder verbiegt.


----------



## ActionBarbie (26. Juni 2012)

einschicken, so bald Du da selbst was am rahmen rumbiegst erlischt jegliche Garantie.

Ich hatte mir mal bei einem Sturz die Bremssattelaufnahme verbogen. Haben die Bei Canyon wieder prima hinbekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fausto9 (17. Juli 2012)

Nussmischung schrieb:


> Bei mir hat es am Wochenende auch das Schaltauge inkl. Schaltwerk zerlegt. Beim hoch fahren in einem Trail ging auf einmal nichts mehr. Vom Rad abgestiegen hab ich erst gedacht nur die Kette wäre gerissen, aber das ganze Schaltwerk hing total verkehrt nach hinten und der Käfig teilweise zwischen größtem Ritzel und Speichen. Das Schaltauge war zu dem Zeitpunkt nur extrem verbogen (nach hinten) und noch nicht gebrochen. Erst als ich das Schaltwerk wieder aus den Speichen rausgebogen hab ist es gebrochen.
> 
> Hab mir das heute nun mal genauer angeschaut und für mich sieht es so aus, als ob das Schaltauge an der Kerbe nachgegeben hat, wo die Einstellschraube vom Schaltwerk gegendrückt mit der man den Winkel bzw. Abstand einstellen kann. Dadurch war das Schaltwerk dann näher an den Ritzeln und ist wohl mit den Ritzeln und den Speichen in die Quere gekommen.
> 
> ...



Habe letzte Woche die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht. Beim Bergauffahren (steil) war plötzlich stillstand. Schaltwerk in den Speichen und nach hinten gebogen. Glücklicherweise ist es beim zurückbiegen nicht gebrochen, so daß ich einigermaßen normal weiterfahren konnte.
Die Strebe sieht nun genau so aus wie dein Foto Nr. 1790. Die Schaltaugenaufnahme ist ca. 1mm nach hinten gebogen.

Auf die ie Nachfrage bei Canyon bekam ich diese Antwort:
[FONT="]"Eine einzelne  Strebe können wir Ihnen nicht anbieten. Wenn müsste der Rahmen komplett ausgetauscht werden. Diesen könnten wir Ihnen dann zum Preis von  599,50 zuzüglich Umbau circa  180,00 und Versand anbieten."

Ziehmlich heftig!


 [/FONT]


----------



## MurdocP42 (20. Juli 2012)

@ nussmischung und fausto9

bei mir ist vor etwa einem halben Jahr ebenfalls bei einem AM2010 die Schaltaugenaufnahme verbogen. 
Wurde von Canyon auch nicht als Garantiefall anerkannt, dafür habe ich eine neu Sitzstrebe (2011er) einzeln zum Crash-Replacement Preis bekommen inkl. neues Schaltauge. 

Ein neuer Rahmen ist definitiv nicht notwendig und die Montage der neuen Strebe selber zu machen ist kein Problem. Spart man sich das einschicken des Rahmens, die Werkstattgebür und die Wartezeit.


----------



## fausto9 (21. Juli 2012)

MurdocP42 schrieb:


> @ nussmischung und fausto9
> 
> bei mir ist vor etwa einem halben Jahr ebenfalls bei einem AM2010 die Schaltaugenaufnahme verbogen.
> Wurde von Canyon auch nicht als Garantiefall anerkannt, dafür habe ich eine neu Sitzstrebe (2011er) einzeln zum Crash-Replacement Preis bekommen inkl. neues Schaltauge.
> ...




Danke für Deine Antwort.
Was hast Du denn für die Sitzstrebe bezahlt? Canyon hat mir jetzt angeboten den Rahmen zur Prüfung des Garatieanspruches einzuschicken. Aber wenn´s eh keinen Sinn macht wäre dass eine Alternative. Wie hast Du denn Canyon davon überzeugen können, das Du die Strebe einzeln zum Crash-Replacement Preis bekommst.


----------



## MurdocP42 (22. Juli 2012)

Ich hatte einfach nur Bilder des Schadens per Mail an Canyon geschickt mit einer kurzen Beschreibung wies passiert ist. 
Die wurden dann an die Abteilung Konstruktion weitergeleitet, die meinten ist kein Garantiefall. 
Crash-Replacement-Preis kriegst du ja immer wenn du Erstbesitzer bist und dir was am Rahmen kaputt gegangen ist. 
Wenn du die Strebe selbst einbauen willst musst du das halt noch dazu sagen. Nicht vergessen das die neuen Streben andere Schaltaugen haben, die Drehmomente fÃ¼r die 4 Schrauben geben lassen und Schraubenkleber beim Wechseln draufmachen. 
Strebe kostet glaube ich 60â¬ Crash-Replacement-Preis + die 4 Lager (die sollen sie dir schon einpressen) + Schrauben + Porto + Schaltauge ~ 80-100â¬


----------



## Rija85 (3. Oktober 2012)

Hallo, 

hab das Nerve AM 7.0 aus der Schachtel genommen, und beim Einbau des HR festgestellt, dass das Schaltauge defekt ist. - siehe Foto

Hat einen Riss, und man sieht das Gewinde vom Schrauben. Bisher war das HR noch gar nicht eingebaut, weil durch das Schaltauge die Aufnahme quasi blockiert wird - siehe Fotot

Kann ich das zwischenzeitlich provisorisch für eine Testfahrt reparieren?

Hoffe auf euere Kommentare.


----------



## ChrizZZz (4. Oktober 2012)

Das ist ärgerlich.
Direkt anrufen! Wenn es im vorhinein weisst und damit fahren willst bist du ja selbst schuld wenn es dir das Schaltwerk um die Kassette wickelt 

Die sollen dir halt ein Neues Schaltauge schicken. Man sollte beim Einbau auch vorsichtig sein, sowas kann schnell passieren.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (4. Oktober 2012)

Hey, ich hab noch 2 nagelneue Schaltaugen Nr19 fÃ¼rs Nerve AM/XC/MR ab Baujahr 2011 hier rumfliegen.
FÃ¼r je 15â¬ inkl. Versand sind die zu haben
Ich verschicks auch schneller als die LÃ¼mmel bei Canyon.


----------



## Tommy2012 (16. Oktober 2012)

Als frisch betroffener vorher ahnungsloser bin ich nun schwer bestürzt über die Thematik Schaltauge und Risse bei Canyon. Ich fahre nein fuhr ein neues Nerve AM6.0. Nachdem ich eine langsame Runde im Kreis gedreht habe bin ich leicht bergauf wieder angefahren. Mir ist bewußt kein Stein oder Ast in die Schaltung geraten. Es hat nur plötzlich furchtbar gekracht und ich habe sofort mit dem treten aufgehört. Das Schaltauge ist aufgerissen und das Schaltwerk ist mir in das Rad (Speiche verkratzt und leicht gedellt) reingehauen. Das Schaltwerk ist verzogen. Prima klasse, ich habe immerhin genau 129 km mit gefahren. Jetzt werde ich nach den genauen Kommentaren hier nach Hause fahren und mein Bike erst mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen. Gekauft habe ich es im Sept. 2012, mal sehen wie Canyon sich verhält. Die Tragik: mein 2011 Modell ist mir im August geklaut worden. Ich schiebe nun gewaltigen Frust. 
Was ist mit anderen 2012 Modellen? Ich hoffe auf weitere Kommentare. Vg


----------



## Urgestein (16. Oktober 2012)

Also mir scheint es langsam so, dass der Zulieferer von dem Teil seine Qualität nicht richtig im Griff hat. Mal verrecken die Teile innerhalb kürzester Zeit, mal fährt man ewig ohne dass etwas ist. Nachdem ich anfangs auch etliche gebrochene SA hatte, hält das letzte jetzt schon eine ganze Weile.
MMn sollte Canyon dringend dagegen etwas unternehmen, denn das Argument Sollbruchstelle zieht bei so kurzen Lebenszyklen nicht. Und wenn es wirklich so schwach gewollt ist, dann ist mMn der Rahmen an der Stelle zu schwach.
Ich meine das Thema existiert jetzt nicht erst seit gestern. Und wenn Canyon will, dass die momentanen Kunden auch in Zukunft ein Bike bei ihnen kaufen, dann sollten sie sich der Sache endlich mal ernsthaft annehmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 217913 (17. Oktober 2012)

An meinem 2012-er Nerve XC bemerkte ich während des Marathons im Pfälzer Wald (Trippstadt) ein deutlich schlechteres Schaltverhalten und kurze Zeit danach, dass das Schaltaucge eingerissen und krumm ist. Habe mich dann worsichtig weitergeschleppt, bis zum endgültigen Abbrechen. Ab da dann das Schaltwerk mit Kabelbindern fixiert und Singlespeed-Erlebnis 
Etwa 5 km vor dem Ziel dann erneutes Abreißen des Schaltwerks und keine weiteren Kabelbinder dabei; ab da dann Tretroller-Erlebnis 

Ich habe mir dann erst Mal 2 Ersatz-Schaltagen bei Canyon bestellt und eins bei Schaltauge.de . Bisher habe ich aber keine weiteren Defekte erlebt. Als das Schaltauge sich verabschiedet hat, hatte das Bike etwa 3500 km  hinter sich, teilweise aber auch ziemliche Schlammschlachten und einige Marathonveranstaltungen.

Jetzt wo ich immer einen Ersatz dabei habe, geht's wahrscheinlich nie mehr kaputt.......


----------



## Colonel Hogan (17. Oktober 2012)

ANBOJA schrieb:


> Jetzt wo ich immer einen Ersatz dabei habe, geht's wahrscheinlich nie mehr kaputt.......



Is doch immer so


----------



## Tommy2012 (17. Oktober 2012)

Hallo, nun habe ich mir den Schaden genauer betrachtet. Vorher war mir das Problem auch noch nicht klar genug und ich dachte es wäre das Schaltauge. 
Nein, dem ist nicht so! Das Schaltauge ist offensichtlich noch vollkommen intakt, habe es aber aus event. Garantiegründen nicht demontiert. Ich glaube, es ist nicht einmal verbogen, wenn überhaupt nur leicht.
Aufgezogen oder aufgebrochen ist das Verbindungsstück zwischen Schaltauge und Schaltwerk. Dabei ist die Bruchrichtung so, als hätte das Schaltwerk Druck nach vorne in Fahrtrichtung bekommen. Wie auch immer das passieren mag!? 
Kann es hier sich um einen Materialfehler handeln? Denn die Schwachstelle soll ja das Schaltauge sein. Vielleicht hat sich das Verbindungsstück der normalen Belastung nicht gewachsen gefühlt 
Oder ist das 2012 Schaltauge nun stärker konzipiert (zu stark?)? Das wäre ja eine ganz neue Erkenntnis.
Das Schaltwerk ist in den Führungen total verzogen. Kann man die wieder richten oder brechen die dann? Sollte ich besser ein neues Schaltwerk montieren und was kostet sowas?
Wer hat weitere Erfahrungen gemacht? Ich würde mich über Berichte freuen!


----------



## Tommy2012 (25. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
will denn keiner was zum Thema schreiben? 
VG Tommy


----------



## Deleted 217913 (25. Oktober 2012)

Neues Schaltwerk dran und weiter geht's ......
Kann halt mal passieren, wenn man ein Mountainbike artgerecht bewegt.


----------



## B767 (25. Oktober 2012)

Tommy2012 schrieb:


> Als frisch betroffener vorher ahnungsloser bin ich nun schwer bestürzt über die Thematik Schaltauge und Risse bei Canyon. Ich fahre nein fuhr ein neues Nerve AM6.0. Nachdem ich eine langsame Runde im Kreis gedreht habe bin ich leicht bergauf wieder angefahren. Mir ist bewußt kein Stein oder Ast in die Schaltung geraten. Es hat nur plötzlich furchtbar gekracht und ich habe sofort mit dem treten aufgehört. Das Schaltauge ist aufgerissen und das Schaltwerk ist mir in das Rad (Speiche verkratzt und leicht gedellt) reingehauen. Das Schaltwerk ist verzogen. Prima klasse, ich habe immerhin genau 129 km mit gefahren. Jetzt werde ich nach den genauen Kommentaren hier nach Hause fahren und mein Bike erst mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen. Gekauft habe ich es im Sept. 2012, mal sehen wie Canyon sich verhält. Die Tragik: mein 2011 Modell ist mir im August geklaut worden. Ich schiebe nun gewaltigen Frust.
> Was ist mit anderen 2012 Modellen? Ich hoffe auf weitere Kommentare. Vg



Bei meinem vor genau zwei Wochen geliefertem XC 8.0 ist nach gut 400 KM alles im grünen Bereich, allerdings habe ich bereits im Neuzustand den hinteren Schaltzug erneuert, der war viel zu kurz bemessen (7 Ritzel hinten schaltbar ), ebenso war der Überzug am Eingang in den Rahmen gesplisst, bisschen gekürzt.

Ich habe heute noch alles relevante am Rad geprüft, keine Mängel. Die bisherigen Strecken waren aber auch nur leichte Crosspfade, Halden rauf und runter, etc. 

Ich hoffe, das mein mit dem Bike geliefertes Schaltauge als Reserve bleibt, dank der vielen Hinweise insgesamt zum Thema Canyon bleibt das Auge wachsam. 

Grüße aus dem Pott


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmidl (8. November 2012)

Hallo,

Ja, das Ding ist zu schwach!

Ich muss hier jetzt auch mal Luft ablassen.

Habe im Juli 2012 ein Nerve AM 9.0 bei Canyon bestellt. Was mich etwas gewundert hat, war die Ansage der Dame, bei der ich das Bike am Telefon geordert habe " Bestellen Sie doch gleich ein Schaltauge mit dazu.... Wenn das mal bei einem Alpencross abbricht, ist die ganze Tour vorbei." Angstmache wie bei einem Versicherungsvertreter. Na gut, bei dem Preis fallen 12,90  auch nicht mehr ins Gewicht. 

Bike kommt, wird zusammengebaut, Probefahrt auf Fahrradwegen (max 40 Hm). Nach 7,5 km (mitgetrackt) hackt die Schaltung, ok ist noch nicht eingefahren, kurz darauf hängt das Schaltwerk nur noch an der Kette.
Das Schaltauge ist gebrochen. Ohne, dass auch irgend etwas das Schaltwerk hinten berührt hätte.

Toll, Canyon Service kontaktiert, Dame am Telefon meinte "so was kann schon mal bei der Verpackerei passieren, dass die Schaltung einen Schlag bekommt...." schickt Ersatz (komisch, mittlerweile habe ich gelesen, dass das öfter vorkommt). Kein " tut uns leid, sollte eigentlich nicht vorkommen" nichts.

Mittlerweile hat das Bike ca.1000 km, ohne grobe Bikeparks, nur maximal Isartrails hinter sich. Letztes Wochenende eine kleine Tour mit Frau am Schliersee (wieder nichts wildes). Beim Schalten plötzlich Ungenauigkeiten, kurz darauf bergauf hinten ins größte Ritzel geschaltet, Kette springt über in die Speichen (häme von Frau, hast Dich verschalten), nein "das SCHEI.... Schaltauge ist wieder gebrochen"!

Habe zwar gedacht, dass ich genügend Werkzeug dabei hatte, scheiterte leider am T15 Torx. Tour abgebrochen, zurück zum Auto (12 km!). Leider scheiterte dort der Wechsel daran, dass der Inbus, mit dem die Schaltung am Auge verbunden ist, nicht aufzukriegen war (habe ich mit den vorgeschriebenen 8-10nM angezogen gehabt...). No Way, ohne Rohrzange oder Schraubstock. Zu Hause ging es dann, eben auf diese Weise. 

Einige Tage später, Reklamation bei Canyon, Reaktion wie erwartet. 

So ein Schaltauge ist dafür da, dass es eben abbricht. Ich kann das Bike ja einschicken, dann schauen sie es sich mal an. Das habe ich dankend verneint, da ich irgenwie das Gefühl habe, zu Wissen was bei der Untersucherei rauskommt. 

Dieses Gussteil, das von Canyon mitgeliefert, wird und auch als Ersatzteil verkauft wird, ist imho wirklich absolut unterdimensioniert (siehe die Bilder der anderen Betroffenen, 2 mm vom Loch der Schraube zum Rand, bei einem Gussteil ist einfach zu wenig).

Habe gerade bei Schaltauge.de ein "richtiges Schaltauge" bestellt.
Ich hoffe, nein ich bin sicher, dass das gefräste Teil um längen besser ist. 

Also, ich (meine Meinung) würde niemandem empfehlen, sich mit diesem orginal Teil ohne Ersatz, auf größere Touren zu begeben. 
Denkt an einen T15, der ist bei den meisten Multitools nicht dabei.

Der Service bei Canyon VOR Kauf ist wirklich klasse, gute Beratung, kompetente Leute. Leider muss ich sagen, dass bei Reklamationen der Service bzw. auch die Kulanz sehr verbesserungswürdig ist.

Gruß aus München,
und Sorry wenn ich Euch hier vollgetextet habe, aber jetzt ist mir etwas leichter


----------



## mohlo (9. November 2012)

Kurzer Erfahrungsbericht:

Ich fahre nun seit über 1,5 Jahren (2011er Nerve AM) mit dem ersten Original-Schaltauge und habe seitdem ca. 3.000 km runter. Vielleicht liegt es bei mir auch daran, dass ich eine Hammerschmidt verbaut habe. Evtl. sind die Belastungen, die auf das Schaltauge einwirken auch geringer.


----------



## RICO (9. November 2012)

NEIN ! Es ist, wie weiter oben schon beschrieben, die Serienstreuung die bei so filigranen Druckgussteilen dazu führt, dass wohl einige Schaltaugen zerbröseln wie Mürbekeks und andere halten.


----------



## speichenquaeler (9. November 2012)

Bei max. 5% Bruchdehnung von üblichen Alulegierungen ist das auch kein Wunder...kann aber das Schaltwerk schützen.

Ich habe an meinem GC AL 8.0 nun auch schon das 3. und jetzt ein gespantes Auge. Es hält (vielleicht auch zuviel)

Beste Grüße


----------



## Killabeez (14. November 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich fahre seit August das Canyon Nerve AM 9.0. Mir ist seit dem ein Schaltauge abgerissen, lag aber daran dass es nach einem Sturz verbogen war, daraufhin habe ich es ausgebaut und gerade geklopft. Danach war wieder alles ok und ich konnte ohne probleme ca. 200km fahren. Letztes Wochenende wurde es bei einem weiteren Sturz wieder verbogen, allerdings ist es mir dann beim gerade biegen abgerissen.

Bin jetzt mit dem Ersatzschaltauge auch schon wieder 80km gefahren, ziemlich steile Berge und anspruchsvolle abfahrten, bis jetzt ist alles in Ordnung. Trotzdem bin ich auch der Meinung dass das Schaltauge etwas stabiler sein könnte, ein besseres Material würde schon abhilfe schaffen.

Gruß


----------



## MikeZ (15. November 2012)

Naja, ein stabileres Schaltauge gefährdet aber das Schaltwerk....
Mit meinem AM habe ich jetzt knapp 3tkm hinter mir und auch schon ein Schaltauge gebraucht.
Allerdings bin ich auch mit dem Schaltzug/-werk irgendwo im Gebüsch hängen geblieben. Die Folge war, daß die Kette zwischen Speichen und größtem Ritzel eingeklemmt war. Der folgende Pedaldruck hat dann das Schaltauge verbogen und zum Glück nicht das Schaltwerk...

Unterm Strich investiere ich lieber zweimal im Jahr 20,-  für ein Auge, als jedesmal ein neues XTR-Schaltwerk kaufen zu müssen...
Daß das Schaltauge "einfach so" bricht, kann ich im Moment nicht nachvollziehen!


----------



## DiscoDuDe (15. November 2012)

kann in den 4000tkm mit meinem 2010er AM auch von 3 verbrauchten Schaltaugen sprechen, obwohl ich damals im gegensatz zu heute viel defensiver gefahren bin! 

Und jetzt am Torque passt es. 

ALso würd auch sagen, einfach zu schwach, aber burschen... *WOZU EIN SCHALTAUGE, FÄHRTS SINGLESpEED*


----------



## Eifelbewohner (27. März 2013)

Ich reihe mich auch mal hier ein. Leider! 
Ich bin in den letzten 4 Wochen mit meinem neuen 2013er Nerve AL 8.0 ca. 300 Km unterwegs gewesen. Gestern nach einer Ausfahrt ohne besondere Belastung ist das Schaltauge (Nr. 19) gebrochen.
Sehr ärgerlich, vor allem weil nichts besonderes vorgefallen ist!
Das Schaltauge ist m.M. aus einem schlechten Alu-Guss und durch die Befestigungsbohrung an der markanten Stelle "geschwächt".
Offensichtlich reichen schon einige Schläge aus um das Schaltauge an seine Grenzen zu bringen. Das darf bei einem einem Mountainbike nicht passieren. Ich frage mich wie das Schaltauge die Test´s von diversen Zeitschriften gemeistert hat!!!
Das Problem sollte doch auch bei Canyon bekannt sein, da die Bestellungsmengen an dem Ersatzteil angezogen haben sollten. Daher verstehe ich nicht das ein solches 08/15 Teil nicht überarbeitet wird. Dies wirft ja auch ein schlechtes Licht auf den Hersteller.

1x Original bei Canyon mit der Angabe von ca. 1 Woche Lieferzeit bestellt.
Zum Vergleich noch das CNC Teil im Netz bei schaltaugen-shop bestellt.
Dann werde ich die beiden mal vergleichen.


----------



## Eifelbewohner (25. April 2013)

So hier der Vergleich. Das Original hab ich jetzt verbaut. Mal sehen, wie lange das jetzt hält. Ein Ersatz hab ich auf jeden Fall dabei! Bei dem gefrästen Teil sind Schrauben für Inbus dabei. Lob  Ein TX 15 für das Original hat auch nicht jeder zur Hand, gelle!


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (25. April 2013)

Scheint ja weit verbreitet zu sein das Problem mit den 19er Schaltaugen.

Hatte jetzt auch ne Weile ein gefrästes dran, ist aber inzwische auch verbogen.

Hab mir jetzt 3 neue bei Canyon direkt bestellt, vielleicht halten die ja diesesmal länger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (25. April 2013)

Mein "No. 19" hält seit knapp 1,5 Jahren (rund 3.000km). Evtl. liegt es daran, dass ich eine Hammerschmidt mit einem X0-Short-Schaltwerk verbaut habe. Vermutlich wirken da wesentlich weniger Kräfte auf das Schaltauge.


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (25. April 2013)

Dann fahren wir ja das gleiche Bike 

Mein X0 is glaub das mittlere dran, bei dem ich den Verdacht habe dass es einmal ne Schlag bekommen hat, werd ich dann sehen wenns neue Schaltauge dran ist ob es sich dann richtig einstellen lässt.

Hat das Shortcage irgendwelche gravierenden Vorteile?


----------



## mohlo (25. April 2013)

Nachtfalke89 schrieb:


> Dann fahren wir ja das gleiche Bike
> 
> Mein X0 is glaub das mittlere dran, bei dem ich den Verdacht habe dass es einmal ne Schlag bekommen hat, werd ich dann sehen wenns neue Schaltauge dran ist ob es sich dann richtig einstellen lässt.
> 
> Hat das Shortcage irgendwelche gravierenden Vorteile?



Laut Canyon-Katalog sollte bei allen Nerve 9.0 HS ein X0 Short Cage verbaut sein?! Siehe auch *PDF, Seite 60, rechts*.

Foto von meinem Schaltwerk:


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (25. April 2013)

Hm muss ich nacher mal gucken, auf deinen Bildern sieht das Schaltwerk kürzer aus.


----------



## mohlo (25. April 2013)

Nachtfalke89 schrieb:


> Hm muss ich nacher mal gucken, auf deinen Bildern sieht das Schaltwerk kürzer aus.



Hier ist noch ein Foto...


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (25. April 2013)

Hab ich mich wohl verguckt, meinst ist genausolang, bin wohl noch zu müde


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (25. April 2013)

So neues Schaltauge ist montiert, aber scheinbar hat mein Schaltwerk doch mal nen ordentlichen Schlag abbekommen hundertprozentig einstellen lässt es sich nicht, da muss dann wohl auch noch ein neues her.


----------



## muewe (22. Mai 2013)

Hallo Leute,

bräuchte dringend ein Schaltauge Nr. 19!

Wenn jemand zufälligerweise im Raum München eines übrig hätte
dann würde ich es abholen. Ich bezahls oder du bekommst es zurück
Ich warte schon über eine Woche auf die Augen und heute habe ich die Nachricht von Canyon erhalten das es am Fr versendet wird.
Ich möchte am We fahren und das klappt sonst nicht!

Danke und Gruss wene


----------



## ChrizZZz (22. Mai 2013)

Habe dir ne PN geschickt 
Könnte heute noch rausgehen falls keiner in deiner Umgebung wohnt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schulli69 (30. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

muß mich jetzt leider auch hier eintragen.

Fahre seit 1012 ein XC, bin bis vor 3 Wochen auch echt glücklich gewesen.
Dann ist mir das Schaltauge abgerissen   Einfach so, ohne das ich vorher irgend was gemerkt habe. 
War auf einem Trail im Berliner Grunewald unterwegs, also für ein Bike von Canyon nun wirklich keine Herrausforderung (dachte ich). 
Hab mir auch erst mal keine Sorgen gemacht, habe ich schon mal von anderen gehört, das ein Schaltauge bricht (dafür ist es ja da, damit der Rahmen heil bleibt (dachte ich zumindest)).
Ergebnis war, daß das Schaltwerk aberissen ist und der Käfig sich zwischen Felge und Zahnkranz gewickelt hat. Felge kaputt !
Alles noch nicht so schlimm (dachte ich).
Neues Schaltauge bei Canyon bestellt, nach 2 Wochen Wartezeit endlich bekommen.
Beim Ausbau des defekten Teils dann festgestellt: Ausfallenden gerissen !!
Habe jetzt bei Canyon mal ne Anfrage wegen Garantie oder sowas gestellt, mal sehen was passiert. Dauert aber leider schon eine Woche und habe bis jetzt immer noch keine Reaktion.

Werde mich melden, wenn ich was von Canyon gehört habe

Gruß


----------



## Tobias_B (30. Mai 2013)

schulli69 schrieb:


> Fahre seit 1012 ein XC,


Bei so einem alten Rad sind Schäden unvermeidlich. Aber das der Arnold schon so alt ist, hätt' ich jetzt nicht gedacht.


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (30. Mai 2013)

Bei sowas am besten bei Canyon direkt anrufen, dann ehts deutlich schneller.
Ich denke mal dass Canyon in dem Fall schon so kulant ist und dir das kaputte teil ersetzt.

Kann übrigens nur jedem XC oder AM Besitzer empfehlen das Schaltauge öfters mal zu kontrollieren, die Dinger verbiegen sich zum Teil so schnell da braucts netmal ne großartige Belastung.

Achja und am besten gleich mehrere Schaltaugen bestellen, so hab ichs jetzt gemacht


----------



## schulli69 (31. Mai 2013)

Tobias_B schrieb:


> Bei so einem alten Rad sind Schäden unvermeidlich. Aber das der Arnold schon so alt ist, hätt' ich jetzt nicht gedacht.



 War narürlich 2012 gemeint 

Noch eine Frage: Kann mir jemand den Link zu den Alternativ-Schaltaugen geben. Stell mich irgend wie zu blöd an


----------



## mohlo (31. Mai 2013)

schulli69 schrieb:


> War narürlich 2012 gemeint
> 
> Noch eine Frage: Kann mir jemand den Link zu den Alternativ-Schaltaugen geben. Stell mich irgend wie zu blöd an



http://schaltaugen-shop.de/Schaltaugen-oxid/A-bis-F-Schaltaugen/Canyon/CNC-Version-Schaltauge-D250-alias-Canyon-Nr-19.html


----------



## RICO (31. Mai 2013)

Bei meinem XC aus 2009 hat Canyon gerade auf Kulanz die Sitzstreben ausgetauscht, weil die Bremssattelbefestigungen Risse hatten. Die neue Sitzstrebe (sogar in Rahmenfarbe traffic white) hat jetzt auch ein 19er Schaltauge statt 16er und die obere Bohrung wo es bei schulli69 gebrochen ist, gibt es nicht mehr. Das 19er ist überall einen Hauch stärker aber nicht zum 16er kompatibel. Jetzt muss meine Frau unsere restlichen 16er Ersatzschaltaugen mit ihrem XC aufbrauchen. 
Letztens ist mir auch mal so ein 16er in die Finger geraten, dass man hin- und herbiegen konnte wie hier einige berichten, ohne dass es sofort abbrach. Da sind wohl tatsächlich verschiedene Materialien im Umlauf.

Mit meinem 2005er XC war ich jahrelang sorgenfrei unterwegs. Öfters 2 mal im Jahr pannenfrei über die Alpen. Das Schaltauge war insgesamt Zweimal leicht verbogen, ist aber nie abgebrochen, deshalb gab es auch keine Folgeschäden. Das waren noch Zeiten ;-)
schöne Grüße

Ich musste übrigens mindestens den kompl. Rahmen einschicken, nur die Sitzstrebe tauschen wollte Canyon nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Braunbaer (1. Juni 2013)

RICO schrieb:


> Bei meinem XC aus 2009 hat Canyon gerade auf Kulanz die Sitzstreben ausgetauscht, weil die Bremssattelbefestigungen Risse hatten.



Wieso Kulanz, als Erstbesitzer hast Du eh 6 Jahre Rahmengarantie 

Mehr zu dem Sitzstrebenproblem gibts hier.


----------



## rolohe (23. Juli 2013)

Noch ein Erfahrungsbericht:
An meinem XC, Bj. 2010 habe ich bisher ca. 5 Schaltaugen geschrottet (gebrochen). Das ist schon sehr ungewöhnlich, da vorher mit anderen MTB´s auf ähnlichen Strechen über Jahre kein einziges gebrochen ist. Lediglich leichtes nachbiegen war erforderlich. Jetzt hat sich das Problem mit dem Nr. 16 erstmal erledigt. Diesmal war der Rahmen schwächer als das Schaltauge


----------



## Fuzzyhead (23. Juli 2013)

^ alter was machst du mit deinem rad?


----------



## DerMuckel (23. Juli 2013)

rolohe schrieb:


> Noch ein Erfahrungsbericht:
> An meinem XC, Bj. 2010 habe ich bisher ca. 5 Schaltaugen geschrottet (gebrochen). Das ist schon sehr ungewöhnlich, da vorher mit anderen MTB´s auf ähnlichen Strechen über Jahre kein einziges gebrochen ist. Lediglich leichtes nachbiegen war erforderlich. Jetzt hat sich das Problem mit dem Nr. 16 erstmal erledigt. Diesmal war der Rahmen schwächer als das Schaltauge



Regenrinne vs Nerve XC  1:0


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (23. Juli 2013)

Regenrinne? 

War die nen halben Meter tief oder wie is des passiert?


----------



## rolohe (23. Juli 2013)

Nachtfalke89 schrieb:


> Regenrinne?
> 
> War die nen halben Meter tief oder wie is des passiert?



Das Rad ist ohne Fahrer drauf (bin vorher abgesprungen) gegen einen Jägersitz gerutscht. Ausser dem Rahmen ist nichts kaputt, auch ich nicht.


----------



## schulli69 (24. Juli 2013)

schulli69 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> muß mich jetzt leider auch hier eintragen.
> 
> ...




Hab mein Rad nach etwas längerer Zeit und einigen nervenden telefonaten (da auf Mails nicht reagiert wird) wieder bekommen.
Habe keine Kullanz oder Garantie bekommen, obwohl das Rad erst 1 1/2 Jahre alt ist.
Habe nicht rumdiskutiert, da ich ja keine andere Wahl hatte (außer, ich schmeiße das ganze Rad in den Müll).

Bin eigentlich mit meinem Canyon glücklich und zufrieden aber die Service- bzw. Garantieleistungen sollte man noch mal überdenken.


----------



## Wilderer1005 (18. August 2013)

Nach fast einem Jahr Mitgliedschaft im Forum, nun mein erster Kommentar: Leider auch zu einem gebrochenen Schaltauge: Nr 19 - Canyon Nerve AL 9.0 ('13) - ein paar Wochen und max. 250km alt. 
Ich weiß nicht ob man sich darüber aufregen soll, dass ein Schaltauge reisst. Dazu sind schließlich Schaltaugen da, dass sie reissen, bevor eine Krafteinwirkung einen gröberen Schaden am Rahmen oder sonst wo verurasacht. 
Bemerkenswert ist allerdings, wie schnell die Canyon-19er-SAs zu reissen scheinen. Auch bei mir war ich mir keiner großen Krafteinwirkung bewusst. Aber wer weiß: Vielleicht war es ein Stein, der vorher gegen den Schaltkäfig geschlagen ist, oder sonst was. 
Wie dem auch sei: Schaltaugen sind Sollbruchstellen um größere Schäden zu verhindern. Deswegen hab ich auch gleich Ersatz-Schaltauge mitbestellt, als ich das Rad gekauft habe. 
Blöd nur, wenn man zwar alles mit auf die Tour nimmt - Ersatzschaltauge, Standard-Tool-Set (Crank-Brothers) - aber keines der Tool-Bits auf die Schrauben vom Schaltauge passen will. Canyon hat beim Originalbauteil 20er Torx-Schrauben verbaut. Die Schrauben vom Canyon-Austausch-S-Auge sind 15er Torx. Am Crank-Tool-set ist ein 25er-Torx-Bit mit dabei. Ganz blöd. 
So eine Situation kann einen ganz schön in Rage bringen. Ich habe im Laufe von 2 Stunden sieben hilfsbereite Menschen getroffen, die alle Werkzeugsets unterschiedlichster Hersteller dabei hatten. Keines hatte einen 20er oder 15er Torx-Bit drauf (komischerweise immer ein 25er Torx und viele Inbusgrößen). Ärgerlich. Mein Radel-Freund ist in der Zwischenzeit zurück zum Auto und hat einen Torxschlüssel-Bitsatz geholt. Gut wenn man mit einem Konditionstier zusammen fährt dem es nix ausmacht mal schnell 500 HM und 15 km extra zu radeln. 

Aber vielleicht regt diese Geschichte bei Canyon dazu an, die Schrauben an den Schaltaugen zu überprüfen - verbaute Schrauben und Ersatzschrauben. 
Man kann bei einer Alpenüberquerung oder Tagestour nicht einen kompletten Steck-/Bitschlüsselsatz für Inbus, Torx, Schlitz und Kreutzschlitz mit sich rumschleppen, nur um auf alle Eventualitäten vorbereitet zu sein. 
Also: Wenn jemand eine längere Tour plant und schon ein Ersatz-Schaltauge mit dabei hat, dann vorher prüfen ob das Werkzeug auch passt. 
Unter den Hilfsbereiten Menschen waren viele die schon ein canyon-19er-Erstzschaltauge dabei hatten und ziemlich blöd aus der Wäsche geschaut haben, als Ihnen klar wurde, dass Ihr Standard Toolset nicht passt. 
Und Canyon: Vielleicht könnt Ihr Euch beim Verbauen von Bauteilen und den Ersatzteilen auf eine Standard-Bit-Passform der gängigen Toolsets einigen. Das wäre  eine echte Hilfe.


----------



## Schibbie (18. August 2013)

Mir ist damals aufgefallen, dass schaltaugen mit SRAM-schaltwerken bauartbedingt eher den geist aufgeben. das schaltwerk ist viel breiter (von hinten gesehen)


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (18. August 2013)

Also ich kann mich jetzt grad ausnahmsweise mal net beschweren, hatte mit ja vor ner Weile gleich 3 Stück direkt bei Canyon bestellt.

Ersatz hab ich bis jetzt trotz mehrerer Stürze noch keinen gebraucht und gerade is es auch noch.

Vielleicht hat Canyon ja doch mal was an den Schaltaugen geändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chicane (18. August 2013)

Wilderer1005 schrieb:


> Canyon hat beim Originalbauteil 20er Torx-Schrauben verbaut. Die Schrauben vom Canyon-Austausch-S-Auge sind 15er Torx. Am Crank-Tool-set ist ein 25er-Torx-Bit mit dabei.



Oh man, ich fahre die ganze Zeit ein 19er Ersatzschaltauge durch die Gegend und habe ebenfalls nur ein 25er Torx dabei. Sind das Standard-Senkkopfschrauben oder spezielle mit kleinem Kopf? Hat oder kann die jemand vermessen?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (23. August 2013)

Ich hab noch 2-3 Schaltaugen zuhause aus meiner Nerve AM Zeit. 
Wer welche braucht PN an mich


----------



## Wilderer1005 (30. August 2013)

(...)

Aber vielleicht regt diese Geschichte bei Canyon dazu an, die Schrauben an den Schaltaugen zu überprüfen - verbaute Schrauben und Ersatzschrauben. 
(...)
Und Canyon: Vielleicht könnt Ihr Euch beim Verbauen von Bauteilen und den Ersatzteilen auf eine Standard-Bit-Passform der gängigen Toolsets einigen. Das wäre  eine echte Hilfe.[/quote]

Diese Woche habe ich von CANYON Nachricht bekommen, dass man einen Hinweis auf die Homepage integrieren möchte. 
Ich denke aber es ist in jedem Fall sicherer, wenn man selber schaut, welches Werkzeug passt, wenn man das Ersatzauge einpackt und dann den richtigen Schlüssel mit dazu packt....


----------



## samedi (9. September 2013)

So, mich hats am Wochenende auch erwischt. An nem Ast hängengeblieben, auf einmal gings nicht mehr vorwärst. Schaltauge gebrochen, Schaltwerk schön in die Speichen gezogen. Ergebnis Schaltauge, Schaltwerk und 3 Speichen hin.... Super Wochenende
Bilder lade ich später mal hoch.


----------



## samedi (10. September 2013)

Hats komplett zerlegt 

Hab jetzt nen 2013 Type2 X9 montiert, mal sehen wie lang es hält...


----------



## RICO (11. September 2013)

einige solcher Bilder habe ich auch noch.
Für mich als Ersteller dieses Threads hat sich das Thema diesen Sommer erledigt, da Räuber unsere beiden Nerves vom Campingplatz in Argentiere la Bessee (F) gestohlen haben





Habe natürlich sofort auf der Canyon Seite nach Ersatz gesucht, doch da gab es nur schwarze Bikes und auch die ganze Seite war in Trauerschwarz, so dass man in der französischen Sommersonne eh nichts erkennen konnte.
Da wir aber wegen des Verlustes eh schon traurig waren und biken mit Freude verbinden, musste wieder was Farbiges her.
Wieder zuhause, hatte unser kölscher Heimathändler Radon Zwei schöne Angebote von farbigen Slides (125+140) mit stabilen Schaltaugen dem wir nicht wiederstehen konnten.
Denn mal Tschüss


----------



## Urgestein (13. März 2014)

Mal so aus reiner Neugierde: Wie halten eure Schaltaugen von Canyon mittlerweile? Ich hatte vor ettlicher Zeit noch mal welche geordert, weil mal wieder eins schrott war und das, welches ich jetzt verbaut habe, hält schon erstaunlich lange im Vergleich zu denen davor. Und ich fahre jetzt bestimmt nicht vorsichtiger wie davor. Wie lange es jetzt schon hält, kann ich aber nicht sicher sagen, das müsste ich erst genauer rekonstruieren...


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (14. März 2014)

Also gebrochen ist bei mir jetzt schon ne Weile keins mehr. 
Verbogen is es aber trotzdem immer mal wieder, hab noch 2 von Canyon rumliegen werde mir jetzt aber im Internet mal andere bestellen.


----------



## RICO (14. März 2014)

Ich habe noch ein nagelneues schwarzes Pilo Schaltauge D171 alias Canyon Nr. 16 rumliegen und brauche es ja nun nicht mehr.
Für 10,- € mit Versand würde ich es abgeben, bei Interesse PM an mich.
Passt an folgende Sitzstreben:
2009 und 2010
Alle Grand Canyon AL Modelle
Alle Grand Canyon CF Modelle
Alle Nerve XC Modelle
Alle Nerve MR Modelle
Alle Nerve AM Modelle

*Ist schon verkauft!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThMa (25. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
mein Nr.19 hat es am WE auch genommen. Ich habe mir jetzt eines bei http://schaltaugen-shop.de bestellt.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesen Schaltaugen?


----------



## t_al (25. Mai 2014)

ThMa schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> mein Nr.19 hat es am WE auch genommen. Ich habe mir jetzt eines bei http://schaltaugen-shop.de bestellt.
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesen Schaltaugen?



Funktioniert bei mir seit mehreren Monaten einwandfrei.


----------



## dasLasso (16. August 2015)

kann mir bitte jemand sagen, welches Schaltauge am 2010er Nerve AM 7.0 verbaut ist (Nr. 16 oder 19?) und unter welcher Bezeichnung es am freien Markt zu beziehen ist? Bspw von Marwi? Danke!!


----------



## RICO (16. August 2015)

laut Canyon Zeichnung Nr. 16 ansonsten s.o.


----------



## dasLasso (16. August 2015)

Danke


----------



## offroad4fun (4. Februar 2016)

Hallo ... sorry - wenn ich diesen Uralt-Thread wieder aufwärme ... aber ich habe mir von einem Freund nun eben ein solches Canyon Nerve AM gekauft (womit ich echt 100%ig zufrieden bin - obwohls schon 5 Jahre alt ist) 

... aber - ichhab jetzt leider auch dieses unlustige Schaltaugenproblem. (Schaltauge #16 bzw. D171)

Original Schaltauge vor ca. 3 Wochen gebrochen.
Neues Schaltauge bei Schaltauge.de (wie oben empfohlen) bestellt -> 4x gefahren -> und heute schon gebrochen.

Gibt es da inzwischen irgendwelche anderen Lösungen (hätte da jetzt nicht wirklich was gefunden) oder bleibt mir da echt nur die Variante "Schaltaugen auf Vorrat zu bestellen"??

DANKE schön
lg Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrizZZz (4. Februar 2016)

Da das alles etwas ungepflegt aussieht wollte ich nur fragen ob die Schaltung auch problemlos lief und nicht zu sehr verschlissen war?


----------



## Pizzaplanet (4. Februar 2016)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Da das alles etwas ungepflegt aussieht wollte ich nur fragen ob die Schaltung auch problemlos lief und nicht zu sehr verschlissen war?


Ungepflegt?  Es gibt durchaus Menschen die nicht nach jeder fahrt das ganze Bike schrubben 



gesendet vom Sonny Smartfön mit Tappatalk


----------



## erkan1984 (5. Februar 2016)

wenn nach wenigen wochen  so ein Teile wieder den Geist aufgibt, kann das schlichtweg pech sein.
Jedoch lohn es sich den rest des antriebes mal zu Prüfen /Prüfen zu lassen.
Eventuell ist die Schaltung nicht korrekt eingestelt. Die Kette zu Kurz, Pflegezustand dieser ausschlaggebend (steifes glied).
Auch sollte man ein neues Schaltauge nach dem Einbau richten.


----------



## ChrizZZz (5. Februar 2016)

Das mache ich ja auch nicht, aber die Kette abziehen sollte drin sein.


----------



## offroad4fun (5. Februar 2016)

hello ... also
- zum thema ungepflegt - das foto ist von der tour - also da ist mir gerade das schaltauge gebrochen und ich hab das rad zum auto geschoben ... sorry - dass ich dazwischen keinen waschplatz gefunden habe :-D  (gehöre aber trotzdem nicht zu denen die das zahnbürstl nach jeder tour rausholen ... meistens muss sich mein armes ungepflegtes radl mit einem wasserschlauch begnügen)

- schaltung habe ich nach dem montieren des neuen schaltauges sowieso nachjustieren müssen weil die einstellung nicht mehr gepasst hat.
(und ja - schaltung funzt einwandfrei)

ich vermute dass sich irgendein ast oder so verspiesst hat - ging aber so schnell dass ich eher aufs nicht stürzen konzentriert war ;-)


----------



## Schibbie (8. Februar 2016)

Hatte auch mal das Pech, dass ich innerhalb von 4 Wochen 3 Schaltaugen verbauen musste. Das dritte hat dann aber 1,5 Jahre gehalten. Hatte aber jedes mal die Vermutung woran es liegen konnte (Sturz/ Baumstumpf hängen geblieben, da zu nah daran vorbei gefahren sodass ihc mit dem Schaltwerk hängen blieb) da bin ich dann doch froh, dass "nur" das schaltauge nachgegeben hat und nicht das teure Schaltwerk! Seitdem hab ich immer 1-2 Ersatzteile auf der Tour dabei. Lieber ein paar Gramm mehr dabei, als die Tour abbrechen ;-)


----------



## ChrizZZz (8. Februar 2016)

Pilo.


----------



## offroad4fun (8. Februar 2016)

also ich versuchs jetzt eh nochmal mit dem pilo D171 schaltauge von schaltauge.de ...  
vielleicht hatte ich ja wirklich nur unheimliches pech .. (aber sicherheitshalber hab ich gleich mal 2 bestellt )

und - hier muss ich aber auch gleich noch was loswerden - das team von schaltauge ist mir jetzt sogar preislich unheimlich entgegen gekommen  ist schön zu sehen, dass es noch versender gibt, denen an den kunden was liegt!

lg thomas


----------

